# Connors Journal



## wardconnor

May 27, 2017 Put down PGR
June 21, 2017 Put down PGR with iron


----------



## Pete1313

That's it?.. That's the secret to an amazing lawn like yours?.. :lol:


----------



## wardconnor

lol. yep that is it. More to come so hold the line


----------



## Pete1313

I figured..


----------



## Mightyquinn

Pete1313 said:


> That's it?.. That's the secret to an amazing lawn like yours?.. :lol:


I was thinking of writing something similar when I saw this :lol: Knowing Connor there WILL be more to come :thumbup:


----------



## wardconnor

I have been very busy in my yard this year. It is a multi year affair for me to get projects done. I am one man and am doing it myself for the most part. I get a little help from my wife. I still have many more projects planned. Time and money is what I need to get them done.

April 29, 2017 started a sprinkler zone install. I had hand watered this area for 2 years and grew grass from seed with hand watering.










May 3, 2017










May 4, 2017 did a mini leveling job





































May 10, 2017 I tore out this sod around these trees and created this planter


----------



## wardconnor

On May 17, 2017 I created this planter and tore out this sod.

This is a testament that grass can grow in very poor soil conditions. When I stripped the 4 inches of sod and roots there were rocks and road base pit run material under the sod. There were large rocks and pretty much no top soil. See pictures.


----------



## wardconnor

On or around May 29, 2017 I created this fire pit in the back yard and sprayed my neighbors weeds with glyphosate.


----------



## wardconnor

June 3, 2017 through June 23, 2016 I created this bed around the front and side of the house. I also added a irrigation zone to water this bed.


----------



## ales_gantar

How much do you consider the path of the lawn mower when determening the edges?


----------



## wardconnor

ales_gantar said:


> How much do you consider the path of the lawn mower when determening the edges?


I did not really, although I very much dislike mowing around that round flower bed. On the side, and rear that is not pictured , of the house I went with a square cut strictly for mowing purposes. I just deal with it in regards to mowing.

If I ever get a triplex then I will be changing things up a bit.


----------



## ales_gantar

wardconnor said:


> ales_gantar said:
> 
> 
> 
> How much do you consider the path of the lawn mower when determening the edges?
> 
> 
> 
> What is a triplex?
> 
> It still looks like you consider it, but maybe not it the consious way.
> I hate the little curvy parts, that take me 10 minutes to mow, but have only about 5 sqm.
> 
> I did not really, although I very much dislike mowing around that round flower bed. On the side, and rear that is not pictured , of the house I went with a square cut strictly for mowing purposes. I just deal with it in regards to mowing.
> 
> If I ever get a triplex then I will be changing things up a bit.
Click to expand...


----------



## wardconnor

ales_gantar said:


> What is a triplex?


This is a triplex. A riding reel mower that mows around 60 Inches wide at one time. Made for golf courses.

I would love to have one. I have 20k sq ft (1858 SqM) of lawn.


----------



## Pete1313

There's all that hard work that makes that place look great! Nice job! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mightyquinn

You HAVE been hard at work this year!! Nothing like sitting back and enjoying the fruits of your labor though!


----------



## Budstl

Man you put in a lot of work. Looks great connor!


----------



## kolbasz

Where did you get the ring in the fire pit? I want details on that build


----------



## wardconnor

kolbasz said:


> Where did you get the ring in the fire pit? I want details on that build


I work in residential building construction and a homeowner on a remodel was getting rid of the fire pit system that you see so I seized the moment and took it for free.

Its a really simple deal. I have seen those fire rings at different ranch type supply stores around town. The bricks came from Home Depot as I added another layer of bricks from what you saw in the picture.

Easy build. Lay ring on sod. Paint inside of ring on edge so to know where to cut grass sod. Cut sod down about 6 to 10 inches down. Put sand in pit for drainage due to sprinkler running and filling up pit. Lay bricks flat with a bubble level around ring and cut last brick to size with masonry saw or space bricks evenly for no cutting. Use a 4 ft level and check bricks opposite of each other like you tighten lug nuts on a tire. Then layer more bricks for desired height. Add ring back in. Fill with more sand or gravel like was shown in the picture.

The hardest part will be to find that fire ring. Look around at farm or ranch type stores. While your looking there look for urea 46-0-0. You can not go wrong with having some urea laying around. This ring show also has a grill grate and spark screen on it as well. My wife veto'd the screen because it was super rusty. I did not want the grill grate because I figured it would always be in the way.


----------



## ericgautier

Awesome job! :thumbup:


----------



## LIgrass

Nice edges and fire pit. Looks great ward! What's up with the weed pit next door? I would offer to reno their yard for free and throw some PRG down.


----------



## wardconnor

LIgrass said:


> Nice edges and fire pit. Looks great ward! What's up with the weed pit next door? I would offer to reno their yard for free and throw some PRG down.


Its just that. A weed pit. He keeps saying that he does not have any money right now to put in a lawn but he seems to find money for other things motorcycles (like 4), RZRs, trailers, guns, trips, etc. I have to choose my words wisely or he gets offended. Funny thing is that his kids are always at my house on my lawn because they do not have a lawn.

He said that he does not want to put in a yard because then it creates more work and he will have to take care of it. I told him if he puts in a lawn (super minimum) I would mow it for him if he bought a good fast lawn mower like a zero turn. We will see. Time will tell.

I am thinking about planting some large bushes that will grow like 12 ft tall to block that view of the weed pit. I am sure that if I do that it will offend.


----------



## kolbasz

wardconnor said:


> kolbasz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you get the ring in the fire pit? I want details on that build
> 
> 
> 
> I work in residential building construction and a homeowner on a remodel was getting rid of the fire pit system that you see so I seized the moment and took it for free.
> 
> Its a really simple deal. I have seen those fire rings at different ranch type supply stores around town. The bricks came from Home Depot as I added another layer of bricks from what you saw in the picture.
> 
> Easy build. Lay ring on sod. Paint inside of ring on edge so to know where to cut grass sod. Cut sod down about 6 to 10 inches down. Put sand in pit for drainage due to sprinkler running and filling up pit. Lay bricks flat with a bubble level around ring and cut last brick to size with masonry saw or space bricks evenly for no cutting. Use a 4 ft level and check bricks opposite of each other like you tighten lug nuts on a tire. Then layer more bricks for desired height. Add ring back in. Fill with more sand or gravel like was shown in the picture.
> 
> The hardest part will be to find that fire ring. Look around at farm or ranch type stores. While your looking there look for urea 46-0-0. You can not go wrong with having some urea laying around. This ring show also has a grill grate and spark screen on it as well. My wife veto'd the screen because it was super rusty. I did not want the grill grate because I figured it would always be in the way.
Click to expand...

That's awesome, gonna keep my errs peeled


----------



## wardconnor

I spot sprayed clover with triclopyr 24d cocktail. Sorry wizard but I like both in the same mix. Don't want to hear it.

Put down 50lbs 16-16-8 that I got free from local garden center closing its doors.

Planted 5 lodense privet bushes.

Scored about 500lb fert from said closing garden center. Could have gotten way more stuff... Fert, soil, compost, bark, etc. Went with what is pictured because he said "take what you want but don't be a pig."


----------



## Pete1313

wardconnor said:


> Scored about 500lb fert from said closing garden center. Could have gotten way more stuff... Fert, soil, compost, bark, etc. Went with what is pictured because he said "take what you want but don't be a pig."


Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## social port

Geez, man! What luck! "Take what you want." Meanwhile most of us schmucks are handing over big bills to the big box stores--and feeling every beep of the barcode scanner.
Nicely done.


----------



## wardconnor

social port said:


> Geez, man! What luck! "Take what you want." Meanwhile most of us schmucks are handing over big bills to the big box stores--and feeling every beep of the barcode scanner.
> Nicely done.


Oh don't you worry. I can't tell you how much money I've spent on fert over the years.


----------



## wardconnor

July 3, 2017

https://youtu.be/FRS1Q0orY5w


----------



## Ware

Hahahaha, the first 20 seconds were awesome - now let me go watch the rest.

ETA: The yard looks fantastic - congrats! You can really tell all your leveling work has paid huge dividends. :thumbup:


----------



## g-man

Great video. I have a couple of questions

-Are you mowing every 3 days all season long?
-how is the winter damage at 0.7in?


----------



## ericgautier

Awesome video!


----------



## RockyMtnLawnNut

That was really therapeutic...thanks!


----------



## Budstl

Nice video. You have such a cool property.


----------



## LIgrass

Awesome video!


----------



## Redtenchu

Awesome Video!

Watched it with my daughter. She said you and her are shirt twinkies, lol!


----------



## wardconnor

Thanks for the nice comments fellas.



g-man said:


> Great video. I have a couple of questions
> 
> -Are you mowing every 3 days all season long?
> -how is the winter damage at 0.7in?


Yes every three days or more. This week of the 4th I mowed Friday, Monday,Wednesday, Thursday. Secretly I want to mow it tonight (Friday) and tomorrow (Saturday). I love to mow and its fun for me. The side and back not show in the video is less often. Maybe 2 times per week.

Winter damage is a reality. Last winter we had record snow amounts. The damage this spring was not to bad but by mid April it seems to pull out just fine. We tend to have issues with voles under the snow pack trenching and tearing up the lawn. Luckily I only has issues with that in the back. I like to get out early as I can when snow is melted and hand rake the lawn. It helps it recover much faster.

We only have a few days in the 90s here where I live. I am at 6000 ft above sea level so its cooler than down in Salt Lake City. 103 today in SLC and like 86 here.


----------



## Pete1313

Love the video! :thumbsup:


----------



## g-man

Thanks for the reply. I have more questions. I'm trying to make a decision on my HOC in Indy. Are the back and side also at 0.7 since you only mow 2 twice a week?

Do you get winds during the winter? I'm more concern with dry, cold (<20F) winds (20-30mph) that we get in indy during the winter. It tends to dry out the blades. The snowed covered areas actually do pretty good since they are protected.


----------



## wardconnor

g-man said:


> Thanks for the reply. I have more questions. I'm trying to make a decision on my HOC in Indy. Are the back and side also at 0.7 since you only mow 2 twice a week?
> 
> Do you get winds during the winter? I'm more concern with dry, cold (<20F) winds (20-30mph) that we get in indy during the winter. It tends to dry out the blades. The snowed covered areas actually do pretty good since they are protected.


I am in a cold climate. Once we get snow cover around Christmas it stays until march april (which I dislike, I do not like winter). Winds yes. Its windy here all the time. I live at the mouth of a canyon and I am in the Rocky Mountains so it blows daily. Not like crazy windy but windy. Some crazy windy breaking trees and other days (most) breezy.

There are a lot of days that high temps in the winter are low 20s and it gets negative temps at night regularly.


----------



## wardconnor

Ware said:


> Hahahaha, the first 20 seconds were awesome - now let me go watch the rest.
> 
> ETA: The yard looks fantastic - congrats! You can really tell all your leveling work has paid huge dividends. :thumbup:


I have to agree that the 1st 20 seconds are the best. So rewarding to put that sticker on my mower. I hope Andy sees it.

Yeah the leveling is additive. Its hard work but makes such a big difference. Its just not a one and done deal. Tortoise not Hare type situation.


----------



## Spammage

:thumbup: Love the video!


----------



## wardconnor

g-man said:


> Thanks for the reply. I have more questions. I'm trying to make a decision on my HOC in Indy. Are the back and side also at 0.7 since you only mow 2 twice a week?


Sorry I forgot to answer this one as well.

As for the side, I cut with the reel mower. I cut that at the same height as the front. I just cut it less often. I will cut it tonight.

The back is about 1 time per week since I have been using PGR. The PGR really has helped a lot. I usually mow that with my Honda HHR216. I have modified the blades to mow lower with some steel flat washers. I made a video on that but have not posted it. This get moved around an inch or so with the rotary. i have never measured the bench HOC. With the washers it will go really low but really tears up the lawn if I take it too low. This going low with the rotary mower comment I just made is sure to get some troll comments. I toot my own horn when it comes to my personal lawn.

My wife does not want me to cut with the reel in the back. She wants that area to be hers for the kids to play on. She thinks if I were to mow with the reel back there then I would treat it as something that the kids can not play on. Also there is an area back there that the dogs ruin with urine. I am not going to fight my wife on this one so I just cut it with the rotary lower than most. I will cut it with the reel once every 2 weeks or so. Whenever I feel in the mood.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Great video Connor :thumbup: I really enjoyed it :lol:


----------



## wardconnor

Put down PGR


----------



## Redtenchu

Halloween idea for the Conner Lawn.


----------



## wardconnor

Redtenchu said:


> Halloween idea for the Conner Lawn.


Ha ha.. Yeah I love this idea 💡


----------



## wardconnor

8/7/17 put down 2 bags fert
8/8/17 I put down CCO.
Put down 100# humate

7/19/17 put down PGR


----------



## wardconnor

Today I installed new blades on my verticutter overseeder and verticut my front 7500sq ft.

I feel like the turf needs thinning out. Its so incredibly dense. I think this could be contributing to the washboarding I can not seem to shake off.

Going to sand my lawn and overseed in a few weeks.

More thinning out tomorrow.

The washboarding is fairly evident in this picture.










New delta reel blades. Man I'm so glad to have new blades. It compares to the feeling of a freshly sharpened reel or the proverbial hot knife through butter. You get the picture. Pun intended.


----------



## Vols_fan08

wardconnor said:


> Today I installed new blades on my verticutter overseeder and verticut my front 7500sq ft.
> 
> I feel like the turf needs thinning out. Its so incredibly dense. I think this could be contributing to the washboarding I can not seem to shake off.
> 
> Going to sand my lawn and overseed in a few weeks.
> 
> More thinning out tomorrow.
> 
> The washboarding is fairly evident in this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New delta reel blades. Man I'm so glad to have new blades. It compares to the feeling of a freshly sharpened reel or the proverbial hot knife through butter. You get the picture. Pun intended.


What brand of verticut is that WC? Would you attribute the thickness from how well those overseeding a lawn? I've got my eye out for a used one to buy.


----------



## Pete1313

Ward, I hope you figure out the washboarding. The only times I have seen it is when I mowed too fast or cut off more than I was supposed to. Keep us updated on the results of verticutting. I agree that turf can get too thick over time and can cause problems(mowing in your case but disease is possible if too thick) and why I am a fan of disturbing it by verticutting or aerating.


----------



## wardconnor

Vols_fan08 said:


> What brand of verticut is that WC? Would you attribute the thickness from how well those overseeding a lawn? I've got my eye out for a used one to buy.


Vols... It's a husqvarna "commercial" SD 22 slice seeder with a delta reel with fixed blades. Commercial.... Ha ha thats just vinyl lettering in my opinion. 
It has a seed hopper but I hardly ever use it. I mainly like it to verticut and open up canopy.

I have used it to overseed my lawn and yes my lawn is extremely thick. I can't say if I can attribute it to that or mowing low. I do have to admit that I've dumped PRG on this front portion of my lawn. Between the front and side yard I've put down 4-50lb bags of seed in the past 2 fall seasons. I just purchased another 2-50 lb bags of prg that I want to do a little in front and mostly side and back yard.



Pete1313 said:


> Ward, I hope you figure out the washboarding. The only times I have seen it is when I mowed too fast or cut off more than I was supposed to. Keep us updated on the results of verticutting. I agree that turf can get too thick over time and can cause problems(mowing in your case but disease is possible if too thick) and why I am a fan of disturbing it by verticutting or aerating.


Thanks Pete. I just can not lower my rpms. There is a good chance that it will help but I can't do it. It would take me so much longer to mow. It already takes long enough with walk behind and front 7500. Let alone the rest of yard which I do reel mow when I feel up to it. Switching to rotary for good is not an option as of now.

Its definitely not be caused by taking off more than I should be at once. I'm mowing like 4 to 5 times a week. Last week I mowed every day that was not labeled Sunday and Tuesday. I mowed today after verticut and did not see washboarding. Maybe I'm on to something. Only reason I didn't mow on Tuesday is because it was a downpour. Got like 2 inches in like 30 minutes. It was kind of fun using a squeegee on the turf. Wife said that was a new all time low.


----------



## J_nick

WC text is nice but where are the pictures? We need to see the aftermath of the verticuting :mrgreen:


----------



## wardconnor

I did not get any photos. I took some video with my phone but it kept on shutting down. I really need a video camera. I'll take some pics tomorrow.

Today I spent all day in the lawn verti cutting rotary vacuuming and reel mowing. I'm trying to really thin it out preparing for sand hopefully next week. I want it as low as I can get it when i sand and drag.

Thinking about renting the aerator and sanding right after. Not sure if the vertical cutting and the pulling of plugs is too much or worth it. I like the idea of changing my soil profile. I have bad clay. The amount of work ahead of me is a lot if I move forward with this plan. Sand hinges on me getting my 4 wheeler back from shop. I need that to drag the sand.

I also have a social function BBQ on Friday that damages my plan. It's critical that I mow low as possible just right before the top dressing leveling. It's going to take all day Saturday and after work Friday to get it done but the BBQ is getting in the way. It all has to happen within a day. Possibly the next weekend.


----------



## Ware

J_nick said:


> WC text is nice but where are the pictures? We need to see the aftermath of the verticuting :mrgreen:


No joke! :thumbsup:



wardconnor said:


> I also have a social function BBQ on Friday that damages my plan...


There are a few times (like during a leveling project) when it is okay to be unsocial - just tell them your lawn friends on the internet said it would be okay. :lol:

I had some bobbing/washboarding going on (6-8" between peaks) and I'm almost certain it was caused by the turf density - vertical mowing made it go away.

I have found this Toro Aftercut Appearance Troubleshooting Guide helpful.


----------



## wardconnor

Ware said:


> J_nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> WC text is nice but where are the pictures? We need to see the aftermath of the verticuting :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> No joke! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a social function BBQ on Friday that damages my plan...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are a few times (like during a leveling project) when it is okay to be unsocial - just tell them your lawn friends on the internet said it would be okay. :lol:
Click to expand...

So I told my wife about my lawn friends on the internet telling me that they are okay and it's okay if I skip the social event BBQ and sand my lawn. She said I still have to to go.

So here is the proof with pictures. Video to follow at some point. Does this satisfy Y'all? (hey look I said a southern word... First time ever. (I'm not southern) )




























The rotary vacuum at work. These double so well as vacuums.










Did I mention that I still have XL The Lawn Forum shirts for sale?


----------



## pennstater2005

That lawn is unbelievable! That is a ton of work but the results show :thumbup:


----------



## Redtenchu

That's cool and everything, but I mustache who is the guy in the pictures?


----------



## ericgautier

Redtenchu said:


> That's cool and everything, but I mustache who is the guy in the pictures?


Yeah.. did he hire someone? :lol:


----------



## wardconnor

ericgautier said:


> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's cool and everything, but I mustache who is the guy in the pictures?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.. did he hire someone? :lol:
Click to expand...

OH... Your talking about that guy in the pictures without the mustache?

He's my neighbor. He does all my lawn care for me for free. I just have to tell him what I want done. When he's done I take the pictures and post them on the internet. There are times I get a picture or video when he's working.

I made him wear that TLF shirt.


----------



## ABC123

Must be bribing him with free beer or lawn care advice? This is a great thread.


----------



## g-man

Verticutting, 5/8" hoc, thinking of adding sand and talking southern. Soon you will install bermuda and move to the warm season forum. :-D

Did it help with the washboarding or too soon to tell?


----------



## Pete1313

Nice work ward! How deep did you set the blades?


----------



## wardconnor

g-man said:


> Verticutting, 5/8" hoc, thinking of adding sand and talking southern. Soon you will install bermuda and move to the warm season forum. :-D
> 
> Did it help with the washboarding or too soon to tell?


Ha ha. This is really good. Thanks for the good laugh. Leveling with sand is a past project for me and is likely coming again in another week or so.

As for the wash boarding.. I think its too early to tell but.. I did reel mow after the initial 2 passes of the vertical cutter and cleanup and I did not notice any more of the wash boarding. Late Saturday I decided to go over the area again on a 45 degree angle 2 times. So I think its been cut up pretty bad/good. I still want to go over it some more with the manual thatch rake. I think it is going to fix the problem.

Plan going forward in next week or 2. Please chime if if this is too much or not going to work. Or if you think I am nuts.

Wednesday: Reel mow short as possible. Put down PGR
Thursday: Scarify lawn more with vertical cutter. Clean up tailings with rotary
Friday:Reel mow again short as possible and start spreading sand. 
Saturday: Spread 2 dump trucks of sand and level with my drag leveler. Broadcast fert and PRG seed and drag in.

I also want to work on in a core aeration job in the mix as well but might not have time for that.

This is a VERY TALL order for myself. I am a one man deal. It could possibly be a little much.



Pete1313 said:


> Nice work ward! How deep did you set the blades?


I would say about 1/2". I wish it would go deeper and the motor could handle that. If I push it too hard the engine bogs down and cuts out.


----------



## Roosterchest

wardconnor said:


> Saturday: Spread 2 dump trucks of sand and level with my drag leveler. Broadcast fert and PRG seed and drag in.


If the turf was too thick and you thinned it out, why overseed? Seems like you'll be back at the same spot again.


----------



## wardconnor

Roosterchest said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday: Spread 2 dump trucks of sand and level with my drag leveler. Broadcast fert and PRG seed and drag in.
> 
> 
> 
> If the turf was too thick and you thinned it out, why overseed? Seems like you'll be back at the same spot again.
Click to expand...

A little in the front. Mostly in the rear and side where there is no PRG.

I like the look more of the PRG than the blue. So that is ultimately why.


----------



## g-man

It is a lot of work. Mainly the 2 dump trucks of sand.


----------



## wardconnor

I am happy to report that the thinning out of my turf via the vertical cutting has fixed the washboarding issue. I anticipate that it will thicken up again and I'll need to do it again.

I'm preparing for sand either this weekend or next weekend. I mowed low and put down PGR. Not sure if that was counter productive.

The turf is growing so freaking fast right now. I've put down a lot of fert and humate lately. My PGR from last round had also worn off and it was evident. I mowed yesterday and today it was "long" again. With it being long.... I reel mowed today 15k of my 20k at 5/8". I'm trying to work it all down for the sand.

So many people stop and want to talk about the turf when they see me reel mowing with my TGM1000. The fella today told me that the yard needed to get the Good Housekeeping award or seal of approval or something along those lines. I just had to laugh. It's nice for sure but I still have more to accomplish.

I walked 3.6 (10.9 within last week) miles mowing and applying PGR. I downloaded an app that tracks me walking via the GPS.

I met with and talked to my local 9 hole golf. superintendent. This is by no means a nice course. Its a low budget course but he had some good stuff to say. He told me that the taller I cut (.75) the more and faster the thatch will build up. This is what was happening with me and my washboarding. It became so thick and thatchy. It doesn't however look like dead built up material. More like dense turf. Lately I've been at 5/8".

Here are the pics from today.


----------



## wardconnor

g-man said:


> It is a lot of work. Mainly the 2 dump trucks of sand.


Yes... It is. I'm secretly excited.


----------



## kolbasz

what is your average cut time? I only ask because this is probably my biggest limiting factor as to why I cannot cut more. I am at about 1.5 hours for 13k with a 21". I am just curious if this is good or I am doing something very wrong. Just curious.


----------



## wardconnor

kolbasz said:


> what is your average cut time? I only ask because this is probably my biggest limiting factor as to why I cannot cut more. I am at about 1.5 hours for 13k with a 21". I am just curious if this is good or I am doing something very wrong. Just curious.


That is probably about right. I do not know for sure. It takes a long time for sure. I cut my front 7500 multiple times per week. The rest of the grand total 20k I cut less often. The front takes longer than it should because I'm normally double cutting because I like my stripes fat so I cut them double wide. This requires mowing some of the same paths 2 times. That front 7500 probably takes about 45 minutes.

There are days I do all 20k. That normally takes about 2.5 hours possibly a little more. I have 2 mowers. Neither are wider than 22".

Before I started getting really serious and into it I cut around 2 inches with a 21" walk behind mtd push mower. Last year I bought a Honda 21" HRR216. This really cut down mowing time because of the self propel and it mulched so much better.


----------



## Ware

Looks great man. Congrats!


----------



## J_nick

Like SimonR said it's oddly satisfying to see the verticutting lines on close mown turf.


----------



## wardconnor

Picture taken 8/15/17


----------



## ericgautier

:clapping: :thumbup:


----------



## RockyMtnLawnNut

Wow! Looking awesome as usual. Good to know that the verticutting solved your washboarding issue.


----------



## A_n_t_h_o_n_y

wardconnor said:


> Picture taken 8/15/17


Very beautiful


----------



## Pete1313

A_n_t_h_o_n_y said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Picture taken 8/15/17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very beautiful
Click to expand...

Agreed! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ridgerunner

Pete1313 said:


> A_n_t_h_o_n_y said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Picture taken 8/15/17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very beautiful
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed! :thumbsup:
Click to expand...

 :thumbup:


----------



## wardconnor

August 17th 2017

For the record... I love Reel Low Bermuda. My shirt proves it.


----------



## social port

Am I correct to assume that spreading and leveling are nearly your favorite pastimes? 
You look like you are in the zone.

Also, got any more of those Bermuda shirts?


----------



## wardconnor

social port said:


> Am I correct to assume that spreading and leveling are nearly your favorite pastimes?
> You look like you are in the zone.
> 
> Also, got any more of those Bermuda shirts?


Yes... That's a safe assumption. It's just so rewarding and satisfying.

Yes I have 2 green Bermuda shirts

See this link for details.

PM or email me for order.


----------



## J_nick

I think I speak for the majority of members here. We look forward to seeing the finished results :thumbup:


----------



## kolbasz

wardconnor said:


> kolbasz said:
> 
> 
> 
> what is your average cut time? I only ask because this is probably my biggest limiting factor as to why I cannot cut more. I am at about 1.5 hours for 13k with a 21". I am just curious if this is good or I am doing something very wrong. Just curious.
> 
> 
> 
> That is probably about right. I do not know for sure. It takes a long time for sure. I cut my front 7500 multiple times per week. The rest of the grand total 20k I cut less often. The front takes longer than it should because I'm normally double cutting because I like my stripes fat so I cut them double wide. This requires mowing some of the same paths 2 times. That front 7500 probably takes about 45 minutes.
> 
> There are days I do all 20k. That normally takes about 2.5 hours possibly a little more. I have 2 mowers. Neither are wider than 22".
> 
> Before I started getting really serious and into it I cut around 2 inches with a 21" walk behind mtd push mower. Last year I bought a Honda 21" HRR216. This really cut down mowing time because of the self propel and it mulched so much better.
Click to expand...

I guess we are on point timing wise. Maybe my wife needs to be more understanding of my desire to spend time with the grass. she thinks I am crazy to want to mow 3 times a week and 2 is sometimes in the way of things. sheesh


----------



## ABC123

Right, they just don't understand!!


----------



## wardconnor

Over seeded today with PRG. This comes after the sand top dressing application last week.


----------



## wardconnor

https://youtu.be/uiB0FsXsYvM


----------



## Pete1313

Love the video! Can I hire you to do my yard?
Nice job! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ware

Very cool video. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## J_nick

Pete1313 said:


> Love the video! Can I hire you to do my yard?
> Nice job! :thumbsup:


+1, you made that 15 tons look easy


----------



## wardconnor

Pete1313 said:


> Love the video! Can I hire you to do my yard?
> Nice job! :thumbsup:


Yeah you can.... I already level everyone's lawns in town anyway. Whats the sweat with one more? Its not that hard of work after all anyway right? :fool:


----------



## J_nick

I think it would be dangerous to go to Pete's house. Seeing/maybe driving that triplex in person would send anyone over the top. My triplex fever is already hot enough as is!

That being said if I'm ever in the neighborhood I'm coming over


----------



## Pete1313

J_nick said:


> That being said if I'm ever in the neighborhood I'm coming over


 :thumbsup: But not too soon... There's nothing to mow yet!


----------



## wardconnor




----------



## Ware

wardconnor said:


>


I see you are 2.5 weeks ahead of me. :nod:


----------



## Ware

https://youtu.be/mo3VG0vNkic

So at the end, are you essentially washing the seed down to the soil surface with the hose? (forgive my warm season ignorance)


----------



## wardconnor

Ware said:


> So at the end, are you essentially washing the seed down to the soil surface with the hose? (forgive my warm season ignorance)


Well... to be honest I was just really thirsty and was getting a drink out of the hose and happened to be filming. I was spraying the lawn letting the cold water come through the hose so I did not have to drink hot water. I cut that portion out. I thought that would be fun to add at the end and was a good way to end the video.

You do need to set the seed down into the soil. The seed has to make seed to soil contact in order to take root. You can do this in a few ways. Watering or raking it will work. I used my drag tool in the backyard behind the atv.

I did however leave out of the video a key critical step which is starter fertilizer. I was trying to keep the video short and did not show that in the video. I actually have not applied the fert yet. I think that I will do that tonight.

Notice the rotary mowed tire marks? I had just mowed via the rotary. I had taken my TGM1000 to the shop to have ground and tuned.


----------



## wardconnor

Also to be open and transparent, this is the second time in a week that I over seed this area. The next day after the first over seed we had a terrible down pour rain and hail storm that I am afraid totally washed out my original over seed. It was a heavy rain that probably put down like an inch in 20 to 30 minutes then it was all over.


----------



## Sinclair

The bright side - mother nature gave you a perfect map of the low spots on your lawn!


----------



## Colonel K0rn

wardconnor said:


> Also to be open and transparent, this is the second time in a week that I over seed this area. The next day after the first over seed we had a terrible down pour rain and hail storm that I am afraid totally washed out my original over seed. It was a heavy rain that probably put down like an inch in 20 to 30 minutes then it was all over.


I can completely empathize with the despair that you felt when you looked out at all that water. Except for the fact that you've got a pool table of a yard. 
You might have done this already, but can you take some pictures of your hardscapes, and the planters and plants that you have? Those looked great in the video, and I'm in need of some ideas for my place.


----------



## Eric

This yard and landscaping is such an inspiration! If I can get my yard to look half this good I'll be stoked. Unfortunately I need to reverse the last 3 years of the previous owner doing nothing! River rock in all the beds with brick edging. I'm gonna remove all the edging in the front and take all the rock out up front and put mulch down and try the deep natural edge.


----------



## wardconnor

Colonel K0rn said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also to be open and transparent, this is the second time in a week that I over seed this area. The next day after the first over seed we had a terrible down pour rain and hail storm that I am afraid totally washed out my original over seed. It was a heavy rain that probably put down like an inch in 20 to 30 minutes then it was all over.
> 
> 
> 
> I can completely empathize with the despair that you felt when you looked out at all that water. Except for the fact that you've got a pool table of a yard.
> You might have done this already, but can you take some pictures of your hardscapes, and the planters and plants that you have? Those looked great in the video, and I'm in need of some ideas for my place.
Click to expand...




Eric said:


> This yard and landscaping is such an inspiration! If I can get my yard to look half this good I'll be stoked. Unfortunately I need to reverse the last 3 years of the previous owner doing nothing! River rock in all the beds with brick edging. I'm gonna remove all the edging in the front and take all the rock out up front and put mulch down and try the deep natural edge.


Thanks for the kind words guys. The main reason it somewhat looks acceptable and people comment on it is that I spend a lot of my time in the yard working on it. I have pretty much been in the yard all growing season and even prior manipulating the ground. The old adage of practice makes perfect (its far from perfect) applies to landscaping as well. My boots have been on the ground.

Colonel, I really do not have much for hardscaping other than a concrete driveway and paver walkway. I will get some pictures for you after labor day. This is a busy weekend coming up with the holiday and family coming into town. The beds need some work right now. I have not given them the attention that they need as of late and it would be slightly embarrassing for me to show you what is currently there. I need to put a few hours into cleaning them up a bit. The other thing is that the weather has started to turn and the beds are looking slightly mangy because some of the perennials that I have in my beds are all but done in blooming. I need to go in and cut some of them down and clean it up a bit but my wife keeps asking me not to cut them down because they still provide greenery.

All being said.... I will get you some pics or a video showing what I have.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

If anything, I was more interested in the plants, and pots, and how you had them arranged. Looks really nice!


----------



## ales_gantar

You don't seem to be worried about seed to soil contact. I was wondering why you didn't put the seed down and then level it, since PRG germinates down (up to?) to 30 mm over coverage.
Do you think it is sufficient (spell check needed) to broadcast it over the lawn, and it will germinate, or are you playing on the lawn beeing super thick and saying any germination is better then none?

Just because I'm super paranoied about seed to soil contact.

And how often do you water and what are your daily temperatures?

If I may ask.


----------



## wardconnor

ales_gantar said:


> You don't seem to be worried about seed to soil contact. I was wondering why you didn't put the seed down and then level it, since PRG germinates down (up to?) to 30 mm over coverage.
> Do you think it is sufficient (spell check needed) to broadcast it over the lawn, and it will germinate, or are you playing on the lawn beeing super thick and saying any germination is better then none?
> 
> Just because I'm super paranoied about seed to soil contact.
> 
> And how often do you water and what are your daily temperatures?
> 
> If I may ask.


I roughed up soil pretty good with the slice seeder. I had also recently top dressed the lawn with sand a week or 2 prior to the seeding.

I mowed it today. My concentration has of prg at this point is pretty dominant. Im pretty sure it germinated because in places where it's all sand from the top dress there are 1 inch grass blades. Truthfully it's hard to say.


----------



## Ware

Is there a good daily high/low temperature window that is best for seeding PRG? And are there daily high temps you would absolutely want to avoid with new PRG?


----------



## wardconnor

Ware said:


> Is there a good daily high/low temperature window that is best for seeding PRG? And are there daily high temps you would absolutely want to avoid with new PRG?


This is a good question... And one I do not have an answer for.

I'd say stay away from the 90s and you'll be good. No getting down into the high 30s. This is all my guess though.

Ideal would probably be between 50 and 75 for seeding. I'm currently dipping into mid 40s at night and all is well. My highs are ranging from 73 to 85 in next 10 days.

What is your temp range next 10?


----------



## alpine0000

Connor: What kind of sand did you use? (river sand? playground sand? masonry sand? etc)


----------



## wardconnor

alpine0000 said:


> Connor: What kind of sand did you use? (river sand? playground sand? masonry sand? etc)


I talked to the guy who delivered it for like 15 minutes. He owns the operation.

They dig it out of a field. As they are digging the huge pit, the ground water has come up and ultimately created a huge pond. This being the case, he is digging down into a pond digging up the sand with a huge track hoe with a super long arm at the bottom of the pond.

I guess you could call it river sand then. There is a river very close by to where he's mining the sand.

Its 2 millimeter sand that has been screened 2 times. Golf courses for miles and neighboring states buy it an have it trucked. Its about 30 miles from me.


----------



## Iriasj2009

I decided to visit the dark side and just noticed this thread. Wow, my respect to you. Very impressive work and your lawn looks amazing. Keep it up!


----------



## wardconnor

Taken today September 7th 2017


----------



## wardconnor

Iriasj2009 said:


> I decided to visit the dark side and just noticed this thread. Wow, my respect to you. Very impressive work and your lawn looks amazing. Keep it up!


Thank you sir. Please visit the "cool" side more often..

Try out the "new posts" button. I love the pictures of the southern grasses. Some of them are absolutely incredible.


----------



## Ware

wardconnor said:


> Taken today September 7th 2017












:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ridgerunner

wardconnor said:


> Taken today September 7th 2017


Nothing short of outstanding. Kudos.
Love the flamingos in Utah. :thumbup:


----------



## LawnNerd

Ware said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taken today September 7th 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...

I think I stumbled upon the warm season thread...


----------



## wardconnor

LawnNerd said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Taken today September 7th 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think I stumbled upon the warm season thread...
Click to expand...

Nope.. that is real cool season grass. Cut a little taller than the short warm season grasses so the stripes pop more.


----------



## LawnNerd

This seems like a risky click....


----------



## wardconnor

LawnNerd said:


> This seems like a risky click....


Nope.. Chuck Testa


----------



## wardconnor

9/13/17

Mowed and put down PGR in front before upcoming storms tomorrow. The turf is growing very quickly right now. I've been mowing almost daily.


----------



## kolbasz

wardconnor said:


> 9/13/17
> 
> Mowed and put down PGR in front before upcoming storms tomorrow. The turf is growing very quickly right now. I've been mowing almost daily.


haha, daily...


----------



## Sinclair

I'd love to see your lawn at 1". It would probably hold up a bowling ball. :lol:


----------



## wardconnor

Colonel K0rn said:


> ...... You might have done this already, but can you take some pictures of your hardscapes, and the planters and plants that you have? Those looked great in the video, and I'm in need of some ideas for my place.


Here you go Colonel K0rn


----------



## ABC123

Can't believe you reel mow 20k sq ft


----------



## wardconnor

ABC123 said:


> Can't believe you reel mow 20k sq ft


I can't either. I did it today. The back does not get done as much as the front. When it gets away from me I use Honda rotary.


----------



## alpine0000

ABC123 said:


> Can't believe you reel mow 20k sq ft


I was just thinking the same thing the other day... Haha. My lawn is only 7500 sq ft of turf and I couldn't take mowing with the 22" Toro anymore and had to buy a 36" hydro walk-behind. I can't even imagine mowing 20k sq ft with a reel... Not to mention, I'm sure Connor mows at least twice as often as I do, too. :shock:


----------



## g-man

^ sometimes he mows daily.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

wardconnor said:


> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...... You might have done this already, but can you take some pictures of your hardscapes, and the planters and plants that you have? Those looked great in the video, and I'm in need of some ideas for my place.
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go Colonel K0rn
Click to expand...

Thank you for making that. I love how you have such a variety of plants, and the color combinations are wonderful. My wife pays her complements as well. I thought it was funny when you said, "And back here, I've gots some... bushes." :lol: I'm not a horticulturist, but you gave me the names of some plants I've never seen before. Those mums were beautiful.


----------



## wardconnor

Colonel K0rn said:


> Those mums were beautiful.


Thanks Colonel

Bushes =verigated dogwood/ivory halo dogwood
Bushes = potentilla fruticosa yellow
Bushes = dwarf burning bush
Bushes = Diablo nine bark
Bushes = lodense privet. (I wanted boxwoods, too cold for my zone 3-4)

The mums are awesome this time of year.

I have a desire to grow a 8 to 10 ft privet hedge to block the view of that white vinyl fence. I am toying with planting a bare root privet hedge there in the spring.


----------



## wardconnor

alpine0000 said:


> ABC123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't believe you reel mow 20k sq ft
> 
> 
> 
> I was just thinking the same thing the other day... Haha. My lawn is only 7500 sq ft of turf and I couldn't take mowing with the 22" Toro anymore and had to buy a 36" hydro walk-behind. I can't even imagine mowing 20k sq ft with a reel... Not to mention, I'm sure Connor mows at least twice as often as I do, too. :shock:
Click to expand...

I do have the option of buying a ride on rotary mower and have owned several that I've bought to flip for profit. I stick with the walk behind because I have more control and I can get edges way easier. I currently only own 2-21 inch rotarys and 1 walk behind greens mower. The PGR this year has changed my life.

Every summer I lose weight just by working in the yard and walking miles every week. Then I gain it back in the drab winter.. Boooo I dislike snow. I like the exercise that the walking gives me.

I like the reel mower low cut grass look so it's so hard for me mentally to use the rotary. I do however use the rotary a lot in the backyard.

This week I probably mowed 5 days in the front/side about 11ish k. I like to mow. It's very rewarding and satisfying to me to cut it and see it cut after. I put my headphones on and listen to baseball play by play and I zone out.

Every time I let it go a bit people in my town poke fun. People have come to expect it to look that way and so I must satisfy their lawn appetite needs.

When I first set out originally when I planted my lawn I never intended it to look like that. I did however tell my wife that I wanted the best looking lawn in town (I live in a small town (resort town) , like 850 regulars). It was a gradual progression of addiction.

Once I bought the greens mower..... Everything changed.


----------



## alpine0000

^ I think I might've just fallen in love with you.

We're not worthy, Connor!

You win this thread, and every other thread you post pictures in. Leave some for the rest of us!


----------



## ericgautier

Amazing as always! :thumbup:


----------



## wardconnor

I happened to be on my roof to figure out why I had a leak in this pipe and decided to take a picture of the lawn from on the roof.

Pipe that needs fixing with sealant caulking










Lawn pic from on top of roof


----------



## social port

of course you would snap a pic while up there.

Do you ever wonder how your lawn would look at 3.5" or so?


----------



## wardconnor

social port said:


> of course you would snap a pic while up there.
> 
> Do you ever wonder how your lawn would look at 3.5" or so?


Yes. So many times I tell myself that I'm going to cut the back yard long but never end up actually doing it. I think if I ever go long which probably WILL happen I will most likely maintain somewhere between the 2 and 3 inch range.

I am a guy that goes through phases or cycles. I see myself someday not being so lawn crazy.


----------



## social port

wardconnor said:


> I see myself someday not being so lawn crazy.


Fair enough. But in the meantime, keep those awesome pics coming. I love what you are doing with that lawn.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

So, you know the next thing you've gotta do is get some drone footage, right?


----------



## social port

Colonel K0rn said:


> So, you know the next thing you've gotta do is get some drone footage, right?


Ha ha. I was just thinking of doing a drone-themed entry in the 'you might be a bit lawn obsessed' thread.


----------



## wardconnor

Colonel K0rn said:


> So, you know the next thing you've gotta do is get some drone footage, right?


Yeah.. Just need to find a friend with one.


----------



## OutdoorEnvy

Awesome lawn Connor! It was your youtube vids that brought to this forum. Thanks for the heads up on this place and I look forward to being one of the lawn appetites you feel obligated to feed! haha!


----------



## MarkAguglia

I'd be up on the roof drinking a beer (uh...i mean..fixing things) every day!


----------



## GrassDaddy

wardconnor said:


> I see myself someday not being so lawn crazy.


TREASON! =P I go through phases too, usually weather based. So these high temps are taking my desire away again lol


----------



## wardconnor

Sorry to blast you with all the pictures. I would like to have this here for later when its winter and I have the winter blues. That way I can look back to this thread and reminisce.

My remaining lawn mowing days this year are numbered.

Mowed last night after the snow melted through the day. I took this picture at lunch today.


----------



## LawnNerd

Love the clouds in the background. Gives you the feeling that winter is coming, just over the horizon.


----------



## pennstater2005

wardconnor said:


> Sorry to blast you with all the pictures. I would like to have this here for later when its winter and I have the winter blues. That way I can look back to this thread and reminisce.
> 
> My remaining lawn mowing days this year are numbered.
> 
> Mowed last night after the snow melted through the day. I took this picture at lunch today.


Always looks like it could be in a magazine.


----------



## monty

Dude keep the pictures coming


----------



## zeus201

looking great as usual.


----------



## Ware

This makes me really hope my PRG seed takes off.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

&#128562; that should be in the Cool Pictures thread Amazing color and stripes Connor. The planter is looking good too. Which thread did you have that has your secrets for planters and baskets?


----------



## wardconnor

Colonel K0rn said:


> 😲 that should be in the Cool Pictures thread Amazing color and stripes Connor. The planter is looking good too. Which thread did you have that has your secrets for planters and baskets?


Here is it Colonel

I have to admit that I have not been feeding my basket or planters in like a month or longer. In the last week I have had several hard freezes so I am planning on the planters pots and baskets pretty much being dead really soon. It is going to be a sad day when I cut down all my perennials, baskets and pots because they add a lot. That day is really soon unfortunately.


----------



## ken-n-nancy

wardconnor said:


>


The lawn is awesome, but the view to the distance is just as awesome, too!


----------



## GrassDaddy

Woah!


----------



## Eric

Looks awesome per usual! Question I have is what PRG seed did you use, can't remember seeing it mentioned anywhere?


----------



## RockyMtnLawnNut

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## wardconnor

Thanks guys. It is a labor of love. I love to mow.



Eric said:


> Looks awesome per usual! Question I have is what PRG seed did you use, can't remember seeing it mentioned anywhere?


I have overseed over the past 2 to 3 years or so times with PRG. I have put a few 50lb bags on the lawn over the course of the last 3 fall seasons.

As for exactly what PRG I put down......? I can not tell you. I did however put down the last round with thisseed from Hancock seed Co. Ware turned me onto it.

If you look at Wares winter overseed project thread you will seed the exact blend that we (Ware and I) used. He took a picture of the label and post a picture.

I really can't say enough good about prg... I love it. It shines so well and is beautiful when cut low.


----------



## Pete1313

Nice!


----------



## FuzzeWuzze

wardconnor said:


> Thanks guys. It is a labor of love. I love to mow.
> 
> 
> 
> Eric said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks awesome per usual! Question I have is what PRG seed did you use, can't remember seeing it mentioned anywhere?
> 
> 
> 
> I have overseed over the past 2 to 3 years or so times with PRG. I have put a few 50lb bags on the lawn over the course of the last 3 fall seasons.
> 
> As for exactly what PRG I put down......? I can not tell you. I did however put down the last round with thisseed from Hancock seed Co. Ware turned me onto it.
> 
> If you look at Wares winter overseed project thread you will seed the exact blend that we (Ware and I) used. He took a picture of the label and post a picture.
> 
> I really can't say enough good about prg... I love it. It shines so well and is beautiful when cut low.
Click to expand...

You know whats crazy? I bet living 45 minutes away from where those seeds were grown that ordering from Hancock in Florida on the other side of the US is the only way i could get them. I found it very frustrating trying to find elite PRG seed grown in Oregon that you can actually buy in Oregon. Luckily there is one shop in Portland, but thats it.


----------



## Budstl

Beautiful picture!


----------



## ABC123

Have you ever observed any winter kill with prg? When do you typically overseed?


----------



## wardconnor

ABC123 said:


> Have you ever observed any winter kill with prg? When do you typically overseed?


Its hard to say if I experience winter kill or not. I usually over seed in the fall. I have over seed in fall of 15 16 and now 17.

The reason that I do not know is because I can not tell. It goes to bed for the winter thick and beautiful and after spring green up its looking great. It is hard to say if I do or do not. If I do get winter kill then I really do not care because I will just over seed again. The only harm in this is it makes it hard to put down pre emergent in the fall.

Check this vid out for more info


----------



## aug0211

WC, one of your videos came up on YouTube for me a couple weeks ago, and that's what got me over to the site from the old one 

Love this thread. It really gets me excited about working on my lawn and gives me hope that I can get it to a decent level one day.

Toying with the idea of a new mower next year, and I had been leaning towards rotary simply because that's what I grew up on and am familiar with - but maybe a reel would be better - if I can find something good with rollers at an affordable price.

I'll also have to start leveling next year


----------



## wardconnor

aug0211 said:


> WC, one of your videos came up on YouTube for me a couple weeks ago, and that's what got me over to the site from the old one
> 
> Love this thread. It really gets me excited about working on my lawn and gives me hope that I can get it to a decent level one day.
> 
> Toying with the idea of a new mower next year, and I had been leaning towards rotary simply because that's what I grew up on and am familiar with - but maybe a reel would be better - if I can find something good with rollers at an affordable price.
> 
> I'll also have to start leveling next year


Awesome. Glad you found us.

A rotary mower is a good place to start for sure. That is what I would do and did. You pretty much need a rotary mower regardless. If you are wanting to mow low with a reel then I would suggest taking it down lower (not the lowest) and seeing how it turns out and how level or flat your lawn and sub grade are.

The grass has to be trained over time regardless on the height you cut it at.

Leveling with sand is awesome and additive. It might take some time for the lawn to recover but its worth the time and effort in my opinion.

All good things in the lawn take time and effort. If you are willing to put in the time then you can have an awesome looking landscape regardless on what height you cut your lawn.


----------



## Still learnin

Beautiful. I couldn't handle that cold, but I'm jealous of your view for sure.


----------



## wardconnor

Winter is no fun. Its cold, dark and I miss my lawn.

I found some old video footage from a month or so ago. This will help me be reminded of summer when I get the winter blues.

https://youtu.be/FHcpkBKL_qM


----------



## ken-n-nancy

wardconnor said:


> I found some old video footage from a month or so ago. This will help me be reminded of summer when I get the winter blues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good cartwheel at the end!


----------



## aug0211

What does this mean for those of us hoping to reel mow at a higher HOC?

Seems like a concern for a guy like me, considering a TruCut to cut around 2" :-/


----------



## wardconnor

aug0211 said:


> What does this mean for those of us hoping to reel mow at a higher HOC?
> 
> Seems like a concern for a guy like me, considering a TruCut to cut around 2" :-/


2 inch? Just get it as flat as possible over time with sand and consider staying with a rotary. If it's possible borrow a TruCut and try it out for a month or a few weeks. I can't say for sure what 2 inches would look like with a reel.

The turf looks mighty fine at 2 inch cut with a rotary. I know this because that's pretty well where I've cut my whole life since I was a child cutting the lawn.

One thing about one of the TruCut options is that it does not have the front roller (1st option). The front roller on my mower is primary what rolls the grass over BEFORE it cuts it. This is a factor in why it was leaving some blades uncut in the video. With the front wheels on the TruCut you won't have it pre bending the blades before it cuts the blades.

Please don't get discouraged.. Reel cut grass is so freaking awesome.


----------



## g-man

Or i think he could add a grommer to lift those blades just before cutting.


----------



## wardconnor

g-man said:


> Or i think he could add a grommer to lift those blades just before cutting.


This is true


----------



## aug0211

Thanks guys.

The front roller was of interest to me to help with striping - and to help protect against scalping.

2" is where I think I would be in the summer (June/July/August), and starting out for year 1. Too much leveling to do all at once (at least, that's my suspicion - not totally sure how smooth it has to be, but I'm assuming it will take me a while).

Sounds like I'm going to need to research groomers a bit more &#128077;&#127996;

I'd be happy cutting in the ~1-1/2"range once I get level enough.


----------



## Pete1313

aug0211 said:


> What does this mean for those of us hoping to reel mow at a higher HOC?
> 
> Seems like a concern for a guy like me, considering a TruCut to cut around 2" :-/


Keep in mind that Connor normally maintains at 5/8"-3/4" and he let it grow to 11/4"-11/2. His grass looks amazing and is really dense at the lower HOC and the turf has learned to accept that low HOC (crowns/stems are shorter and closer to the ground). However when short turf like Connor' s is allowed to grow long, it loses it's density, is now mostly leaf tissue, gets floppy, wont spring back up, and will leave stragglers. It can also happen on newly seeded turf some as the young seedlings don't have the strength and density yet. In Connor' s case, I'm sure he just double cut and everything was back to normal.

But when trying to maintain a HOC of 11/4" or maybe higher, the turf is stronger and less likely to stay flopped over before getting cut. Having the right mower setup at the higher HOC will also help.


----------



## Pete1313

aug0211 said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> The front roller was of interest to me to help with striping - and to help protect against scalping.
> 
> 2" is where I think I would be in the summer (June/July/August), and starting out for year 1. Too much leveling to do all at once (at least, that's my suspicion - not totally sure how smooth it has to be, but I'm assuming it will take me a while).
> 
> Sounds like I'm going to need to research groomers a bit more 👍🏼
> 
> I'd be happy cutting in the ~1-1/2"range once I get level enough.


The front roller will prevent scalping and maybe stripe alittle better, but most of the amazing stripes you see from reel mowers comes from the full width rear drum/roller.

I agree that at 2" HOC a rotory would be your best option. If leveling/smoothness is your concern for not going lower, I can attest that minimal leveling will need to be done until you get to the 1" HOC and lower when using a reel mower with a full width front roller.

Low mowed cool season grass is not for everyone, it takes more inputs, there are some more risks and challenges, but when done right looks amazing and wardconnor is mastering it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mightyquinn

wardconnor said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or i think he could add a grommer to lift those blades just before cutting.
> 
> 
> 
> This is true
Click to expand...

Are we talking about a groomer on a TruCut? If so, I don't think one of those exists :shock:


----------



## g-man

^ that's what I thought but wasn't sure.


----------



## 2xjtn

Connor-
THAT is too much work to do by hand. Kudos to you for your diligence though! Maybe check with some local golf courses to see if they have any old topdressers. You'd be suprised what you can find if you're reasonably handy and dont mind fixing stuff up. I picked up this unit for $1500. Made that back on 2 jobs the next weekend. Here its parked on a 1 acre lot we topdressed, leveled, aerated, and overseeded. 80 tons of sand applied - in about 9 hours total!



A few weeks later...


----------



## wardconnor

2xjtn said:


> Connor-
> THAT is too much work to do by hand. Kudos to you for your diligence though! Maybe check with some local golf courses to see if they have any old topdressers. You'd be suprised what you can find if you're reasonably handy and dont mind fixing stuff up. I picked up this unit for $1500. Made that back on 2 jobs the next weekend. Here its parked on a 1 acre lot we topdressed, leveled, aerated, and overseeded. 80 tons of sand applied - in about 9 hours total!
> 
> A few weeks later...


Yes you are right. I would love to have a top dressing machine. I am pretty sure I'm addicted to sand in the lawn so I see more sand in my future and a top dresser machine would make it a lot easier for sure.

The trouble that I have is storage space. I'm out of it. If I could find one for cheap to fix up I may consider it. I like a good project. I'd put a triplex in front of a top dresser.

I actually like spreading the sand. It's a crazy amount of work and time but it's so satisfying when it's done. I'd definitely prefer to spread it with a machine because it spreads more evenly and would save a ton of time.

Too many machines I need and too little funds and time.

I wonder if I could rent one from the local course.

The lady in charge of my local 9 hole course offered me a job cutting the course last year after she saw my lawn. I would actually consider doing it just so I could borrow their equipment but if I start mowing for $ then all the fun gets taken out of it for and it would no longer be fun for me. I might lose interest and...... We DON'T want that to happen.


----------



## wardconnor

This is the first time I have ever had a soil test done. Apparently I did not pay for the micros or macros. Not sure which one.

Here are the results



















Does this qualify me for the LOTM?


----------



## g-man

@wardconnor if you have that nice looking lawn with these soil results, you should win the LOTM. :lol: I'm joking.

The soil really needs phosphorus.


----------



## Ridgerunner

Ward,
I've not seen an AgSource report before, so no experience with them or how they test or report.
They did test Macros Ca, Mg,K and P, but no micros, Cu, Iron, Mn or Zn.
I'm pretty confident P was measured Using the Olsen (you can find the recommended sufficiency/fertility range on my soil test thread) extraction method, but I'm unsure what they used for the other macros, at your pH and the Ca level reported, probably Ammonium acetate or bicarbonate which would be good for more accuracy, but again not sure. I don't know why some labs do not specify the test used.
You did receive a soluble salt test. Once again, not sure which method, but if it's the most common, you'll want to keep values below 2 (below 1 preferred) for KBG. No problem there at 0.5.
Once again, you can look at my thread about bulk density to see what one of 1.32 might indicate.
Recommendation for N at 1.7lbs per M is a little strange. Most labs' recs are for the season, but that seems a little light and too much for a single app.
Suggest you call and ask for the names of the tests done and to explain the fertilizer recommendations.
Too bad you didn't get a bit more info on your first test. You can only do first once.  
How did you select AgSouce for your soil testing?
The proof is in the eating of the pudding. I'd say your pudding looks delicious even if the ingredients might be a bit off. :mrgreen:


----------



## wardconnor

@Ridgerunner I will get those answers.


----------



## wardconnor

Yesterday I put down granular humic acid. Humate.

I have a lot of snow mold.

https://youtu.be/mwt3-mAehwc


----------



## Ware

wardconnor said:


> Yesterday I put down granular humic acid. Humate.
> 
> I have a lot of snow mold.


Do you even hoverboard? Awesome spreader. :thumbup:


----------



## J_nick

We're you on rollerblades at the beginning of the video?


----------



## Ridgerunner

I'm guessing bike.


----------



## OutdoorEnvy

Yeah that was the best Gumby impression I've ever seen...

I also was expecting to see Connor in the hard with the heat gun melting snow and drying out the snow mold...

Nice work Connor!


----------



## cnet24

J_nick said:


> We're you on rollerblades at the beginning of the video?


My guess is his magic carpet. And by magic carpet I mean his turf.


----------



## wardconnor

J_nick said:


> We're you on rollerblades at the beginning of the video?


@Ware

And the winner is.... @Ridgerunner

No hands


----------



## Mightyquinn

wardconnor said:


> J_nick said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're you on rollerblades at the beginning of the video?
> 
> 
> 
> @Ware
> 
> And the winner is.... @Ridgerunner
> 
> No hands
Click to expand...

I thought you were on a skateboard at first


----------



## wardconnor

@Ridgerunner

Here are the answers from the lab.

Ward,
I've not seen an AgSource report before, so no experience with them or how they test or report.
They did test Macros Ca, Mg,K and P, but no micros, Cu, Iron, Mn or Zn.

_Trace nutrients are not included in the default test package we run for lawns. We would be happy to add those nutrients if you would like, the additional cost is $6.73._

I'm pretty confident P was measured Using the Olsen (you can find the recommended sufficiency/fertility range on my soil test thread) extraction method, but I'm unsure what they used for the other macros, at your pH and the Ca level reported, probably Ammonium acetate or bicarbonate which would be good for more accuracy, but again not sure. I don't know why some labs do not specify the test used.

_We used the Olsen method for phosphorus, as we find that to be the most accurate on higher pH soils. 
We used an ammonium acetate extraction for cations.
All our test methods are available on our website.
https://www.agsourcelaboratories.com/locations/lincoln-neb/lincoln-testing-methods_

You did receive a soluble salt test. Once again, not sure which method, but if it's the most common, you'll want to keep values below 2 (below 1 preferred) for KBG. No problem there at 0.5.

_Soluble salt was measured with a 1:1 soil/water slurry. Optimal range is <0.60 mmhos/cm._

Once again, you can look at my thread about bulk density to see what one of 1.32 might indicate.

_The bulk density is calculated by taking the weight of the dried soil divided by the volume. This number shows porosity and can help show when compaction is becoming an issue. Root growth can be restricted at about 1.6 and is prohibited at about 1.8. Organic matter helps decrease bulk density. 
_

Recommendation for N at 1.7lbs per M is a little strange. Most labs' recs are for the season, but that seems a little light and too much for a single app.
Suggest you call and ask for the names of the tests done and to explain the fertilizer recommendations.

_Most turfgrass species require about 2-3 lbs/1000 sq ft per growing season. Because nitrogen is easily leached, it is important not to overapply, which is why your recommendation is what it is. (Having excess nitrogen also leads to a lot more mowing). Returning grass clipping to your lawn is a good way to slowly supplement nitrogen throughout the growing season as well. _

Too bad you didn't get a bit more info on your first test. You can only do first once. Image removed by sender.  
How did you select AgSouce for your soil testing?
The proof is in the eating of the pudding. I'd say your pudding looks delicious even if the ingredients might be a bit off. Image removed by sender. :mrgreen:


----------



## blorge

Connor,

I am having a heck of a time trying to find Humate here in Northern Colorado. Any ideas on a good way to locate? Would sod farms carry it. The closest place that sells the brand you have is way south colorado.

Thanks,

brian


----------



## wardconnor

@blorge Welcome to TLF.

Use this link to find a local Fertilome dealer in your area.

Fertilome sells a product called "HuMic Granular Humic Acid" shown here.

Their product is pretty much the same product that I am using just branded differently and is unfortunately a little more $ than what I buy it for.

When you locate a Fertilome dealer in your area make sure to call the store before you go there to make sure they carry the HuMic product.

The humic acid I am buying (Live Earth brand not Fertilome) is $15 for a 50lb bag. I buy if from local farm coop supply stores. These stores cater to farmers and sell all different kinds of fertilizers and farming type stuff.

So I just called Live Earth (the mine) where this stuff is mined. They are pushing this stuff heavy in UT, ID, CA, and now in AZ. I asked him where my friends could buy this stuff in CO and he told me that you can get it there but you might have to twist their arms to get them to order it for you. He told me that Site One and Ewing Irrigation can get it if they do not already have it in stock. Ask for Live Earth Soil Conditioner. He also told me that if they say no to ordering it for you then he would call the higher ups at Ewing or Site One and get them to bring it in. If you can not get them to order it for you then call Live Earth.

He also told me that there are several mines that mine the humic acid. One in UT, TX, ND and others.

Let me know how you fare.


----------



## Ridgerunner

@wardconnor Thanks for taking the time to contact them and post the answers for me. :thumbup:


----------



## blorge

Connor.....Big thanks for this info! I will let you know my findings.  :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## blorge

I think have located some Humate. Looks like a couple of the irrigation supply places here such as SiteOne and CPS have it. Question now becomes is its getting warm enough, can I put Nitrogen and Humate down together or will that be too much for my lawn to handle?


----------



## wardconnor

@blorge

Yes the fert can go down with the humic. From everything I have been told and read, the plants will better be able to use and absorb the fert when put down in conjunction with the soil conditioner.

The Live Earth employee told me on the phone yesterday that the soil conditioner does have like 1% nitrogen and 2.25% Iron (Fe) so you will get a little bit of nitrogen and green up with the 2% iron. You are not going to burn the lawn with that so I would say yes to putting down the fert with the humic.

It is a little early to be putting down fert. I would wait until the lawn is out of dormancy and you have cut it at least once. It is however time to put down a pre emergent. If you have not done this I would do it now.


----------



## blorge

Excellent!! Thanks for the awesome info! I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## wardconnor

My new mower.

Toro Greensmaster 1600.

Fresh grind, fresh bed knife, ready to go. Now I just need sun.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Oh boy! Are you going to keep the transport axles on it?


----------



## wardconnor

Colonel K0rn said:


> Oh boy! Are you going to keep the transport axles on it?


I have not made that decision quite yet. Noodling that one over for a few mows.


----------



## social port

wardconnor said:


> Fresh grind, fresh bed knife, ready to go. Now I just need sun.


And a fresh TLF sticker. 
Looks great!


----------



## Fishnugget

wardconnor said:


> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh boy! Are you going to keep the transport axles on it?
> 
> 
> 
> I have not made that decision quite yet. Noodling that one over for a few mows.
Click to expand...

WC, if your not going to keep them what do you use to cut them? I have a dewalt angle grinder. I am thinking I will use that because I have hit curbs of my house because of the axles that stick out. I don't care to have them.

Lastly, I saw your video on youtube using the water soluble powder form for humic acid or "extreme blend" as they call it. I read nothing but good things and want to try it but they won't sell to California. The have a California blend which they claim is exactly the same as the extreme blend but I am not sure? Have you heard anything about the California blend. I may call them and ask them, it seems there is some missing information with the Cali blend.


----------



## wardconnor

@Fishnugget

On the Toro the axles for the transport wheels screw off. I removed them on my other mower. It's likely that I will remove them on this one as well. Not sure yet.

On the extreme blend.... I had a long telephone conversation with the guy who sells it. The California blend is the exact same thing. It is only labeled as Cali blend so they can keep straight what products get shipped to California. California gave them crap because *everything* in California "causes cancer." They have to report everything they ship to California because of their agricultural rules.

Apply it at a rate of one lb per acre.


----------



## Ware

wardconnor said:


> My new mower.
> 
> Toro Greensmaster 1600.
> 
> Fresh grind, fresh bed knife, ready to go. Now I just need sun.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ware

Also, congrats on 10k views!


----------



## wardconnor

Ware said:


> Also, congrats on 10k views!


Holy crap. Who would have thought? Guess I never looked at that.


----------



## g-man

Wider stripes. Awesome.


----------



## Fishnugget

wardconnor said:


> @Fishnugget
> 
> On the Toro the axles for the transport wheels screw off. I removed them on my other mower. It's likely that I will remove them on this one as well. Not sure yet.
> 
> On the extreme blend.... I had a long telephone conversation with the guy who sells it. The California blend is the exact same thing. It is only labeled as Cali blend so they can keep straight what products get shipped to California. California gave them crap because *everything* in California "causes cancer." They have to report everything they ship to California because of their agricultural rules.
> 
> Apply it at a rate of one lb per acre.


Well thats a nice feature your Toro mower has. I wish the JD had the option to remove the axles but I am afraid it does not. They will have to go under the knife. :mrgreen:

Thanks for the info on the extreme blend. My Wife has a blueberry bush, fruit trees, and flowers that will benefit greatly from this California Blend. I am excited to try it out. I also bought the Chelated Iron but I bought the 1 gallon concentrated liquid from the same company. I used it 2 days ago by itself and went at 1/2 the recommended dose. I can't say for sure it worked, it hard to see a difference. Maybe the in the next application I will notice a difference.

I look forward to seeing your results and will follow closely. Thanks for the help.


----------



## wardconnor

@Fishnugget

Knife it is. Several members here have done the same. Hey @g-man did you cut yours off?

Be careful with the iron around stuff because it stains things like white vinyl fences, concrete, your sweet pavers, etc. Iron is good also for trees that have yellowing leaves.


----------



## g-man

Not yet. I want to. I tried to get the nut that holds the sproket loose and I failed. A 3ft gas pipe as a cheater bar was not enough. I want to get them loose before I cut them. I'm going to cut the small knub off.

Consider that one side of the 220e has the electric motor and the other one has the GTC drive. There is always going to be something in the way. Use a landscape blade or weed trimmer for that small edge.


----------



## Fishnugget

wardconnor said:


> @Fishnugget
> 
> Knife it is. Several members here have done the same. Hey @g-man did you cut yours off?
> 
> Be careful with the iron around stuff because it stains things like white vinyl fences, concrete, your sweet pavers, etc. Iron is good also for trees that have yellowing leaves.


Yes, I was careful not to overspray and did get some on an area but I saw no stains. I did well with it the first round. I am now post day 2 of Iron spraying and there is a definite difference with the grass. It does look greener, my wife noticed it too. I am excited to see what round 2 will show. I will post pics of the results later today. Also, I sprayed every plant I could including my fruit trees and boxwood hedges.


----------



## GlennBlake

wardconnor said:


> My new mower.
> 
> Toro Greensmaster 1600.
> 
> Fresh grind, fresh bed knife, ready to go. Now I just need sun.


I'm excited to see your new mower in action Connor. Double wide stripes will look fantastic.


----------



## Sinclair

Personally, I want to see him do single striped diamonds at 60 degrees, symmetric with the road viewing angle, like a baseball outfield.


----------



## wardconnor

Sinclair said:


> Personally, I want to see him do single striped diamonds at 60 degrees, symmetric with the road viewing angle, like a baseball outfield.


Ok

I'll do both.

@Sinclair
Iike this?


----------



## ericgautier

wardconnor said:


> My new mower.
> 
> Toro Greensmaster 1600.
> 
> Fresh grind, fresh bed knife, ready to go. Now I just need sun.


 :bandit: :thumbup:


----------



## wardconnor

I'm done waiting around. I want to mow.

My soil Temps are around 45 degrees. Pre m next week.


----------



## wardconnor

I mowed over the weekend and put down 1 lb of nitrogen per 1000 sq ft. Mixture of synthetic and organic Milorganite.

The lawn is almost fully green.


----------



## alpine0000

I am envious of your lawn


----------



## Ballistic

Hows your sprayer for your lesco coming along?

Got my own lesco coming soon


----------



## SNOWBOB11

I really like your videos Conner. I'm subscribed to your channel on YouTube and always enjoy seeing what your up to on your lawn and learning a thing or two along the way. Nice job by the way. Your grass is already looking so thick and green.


----------



## wardconnor

Ballistic said:


> Hows your sprayer for your lesco coming along?
> 
> Got my own lesco coming soon


The sprayer is complete. I have been spraying water with it on several occasions calibrating it. I plan to make a video on it. I have some footage. I just need to edit the video and then push it out.

The sprayer is awesome. I love it.


----------



## wardconnor

SNOWBOB11 said:


> I really like your videos Conner. I'm subscribed to your channel on YouTube and always enjoy seeing what your up to on your lawn and learning a thing or two along the way. Nice job by the way. Your grass is already looking so thick and green.


Thanks. I like making them. It was a little nerve racking at first but I am used to it now. It definitely adds time to everything I need and want to accomplish but I like making them and if I have something to share then what the heck.


----------



## social port

Congrats @wardconnor for the first mow and app of the season! Exciting time!


----------



## kevinb

Awesome work, Conner! I just found your youtube channel the other day. Keep up the good work, yard is amazing and love the videos!!


----------



## kolbasz

@wardconnor

Was just watching your new video on your sprayer. I was going to ask how you put granular fert when that thing owns your spreader, but then I hit the 3 minute mark. AWESOME!

Those lesco spreaders are the bomb. I just hate the price tag on them.

which tank sprayer system is that you bought? maybe add links or note it in the video in the future as it is a huge help for those that see the video but may not be on the forum.


----------



## OutdoorEnvy

Seriously cool spreader! That is awesome and very creative! Well done


----------



## Ware

https://youtu.be/fTN6VOu8OY8


----------



## pennstater2005

Awesome work on that sprayer set up Connor! I'm jealous!


----------



## Ballistic

Boom sprayer build came out awesome man!


----------



## wardconnor

Thanks guys. I have a parts list on excel. I need to figure out a way to attach the file. If you want to see it pm me. The sprayer came out to be more expensive than I originally thought or wanted. None the less I did save some money and it will get used.


----------



## Bunnysarefat

:thumbup: Mustache is going hard @wardconnor :thumbup:


----------



## wardconnor

Thanks @Bunnysarefat I aim to please.

I mowed today. Double wide TGM1600


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Outstanding!


----------



## Pete1313

wardconnor said:


> I mowed today. Double wide TGM1600


It's a thing of beauty!!


----------



## wardconnor

Thanks @Pete1313

I am secretly jealous of your triple fat triplex stripes.

Thanks @Colonel K0rn


----------



## Pete1313

wardconnor said:


> I am secretly jealous of your triple fat triplex stripes.


Just go one wider with the GM1600.. Same thing!


----------



## wardconnor

This is expression that I feel and what I secretly think I look like when I am celebrating when I get done mowing. Dad jeans and all. I am all DAD.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ow6IaHmDNLI


----------



## social port

:lol: That is goooood.
That is probably also how you feel when it's time to mow for the first time of the season.


----------



## g-man

@wardconnor , I think we need to see a you tube video of your "end of mowing dance moves".


----------



## blorge

Connor - Have you seen the product CARBONIZPN from MiriMichiGreen? Not sure if its very similar to Humate. But looks like something that could really help the lawn outside of fertilizer. Its supposed to be pretty awesome. Compost and BioChar together.


----------



## wardconnor

So am I allowed to mow this today even though I double cut it yesterday?


----------



## SGrabs33

@wardconnor

Kinda equate that to my wife asking me if I want cheese on my burger. I stopped her one day and told her yes, I always want cheese, please don't ever ask again. Haha

So yes, we want to see you cut it again. We will allow it. Especially if it means an extra YouTube video.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

blorge said:


> Connor - Have you seen the product CARBONIZPN from MiriMichiGreen? Not sure if its very similar to Humate. But looks like something that could really help the lawn outside of fertilizer. Its supposed to be pretty awesome. Compost and BioChar together.


It's a good product, but ridiculously expensive for what it contains.


----------



## ericgautier

@wardconnor let's see a 1600 one way and a 1000 pattern another way.


----------



## blorge

@Colonel k0rn

Thanks for the reply. I saw your comments on their YouTube video so thought you may know something too. It's $25 a bag here at Site One I believe. I may get a few bags and Throw er Down


----------



## Colonel K0rn

blorge said:


> Thanks for the reply. I saw your comments on their YouTube video so thought you may know something too. It's $25 a bag here at Site One I believe. I may get a few bags and Throw er Down


I got a few bags when I was filling in some spots that needed more organic material (OM), since I had about 10 yards of sand brought into the front yard when I did my renovation. Honestly, if I were you, I'd hit up https://www.gciturfacademy.com/ or LCN's page, and get a biostimulant pack. You'd have longer term results, and would be adding a LOT more carbon to the soil profile. Mirimichi Green's product is overpriced compared to Greene County Fert's products. I can buy 10 gallons of RGS for the cost of 2 bags of CarbonizPN, and get better results.

Sorry about the thread hijack Connor.


----------



## wardconnor

blorge said:


> Connor - Have you seen the product CARBONIZPN from MiriMichiGreen? Not sure if its very similar to Humate. But looks like something that could really help the lawn outside of fertilizer. Its supposed to be pretty awesome. Compost and BioChar together.


I have not heard of this product.


----------



## blorge

@Colonel K0rn

Thanks for the detailed info! I'll check it out.


----------



## wardconnor

Kentucky Bluegrass cut at .500

April 28, 2018


----------



## SNOWBOB11

That looks sweet man. Love the double single look.


----------



## SGrabs33

@wardconnor You standing on top of the house across the street? :lol:


----------



## wardconnor

SGrabs33 said:


> You standing on top of the house across the street? :lol:


You can see my shadow. 
I am drone less.


----------



## Ware

wardconnor said:


> Kentucky Bluegrass cut at .500
> 
> April 28, 2018


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kolbasz

wardconnor said:


> So am I allowed to mow this today even though I double cut it yesterday?


You can, but I thought PGR meant you didn't have to


----------



## Ware

The cuts I make when it doesn't need it are my favorite cuts. :thumbup:


----------



## alpine0000

Ah, you went down to 1/2"! How are you liking it vs 5/8 or 3/4"?

Looks great!


----------



## wardconnor

It looks scalped and yellow ish. I think that if I kept with it I think that it will green up nicely and look very nice. I have not decided if I will stay with it.

.625 or .750 looks better but I think that it is just shocked and yellow. I do think that it would green up.


----------



## GlennBlake

@wardconnor those double - single stripes from the 1600 GM and 0.5" HOC. Double thumbs up.


----------



## kolbasz

Ware said:


> The cuts I make when it doesn't need it are my favorite cuts. :thumbup:


shamefully I did this because I could.

Wife is out of town, mowed the front Saturday night, then the back yesterday and when I was done, I went over the front again. It did feel quite liberating.


----------



## wardconnor

Mowed 2 days ago. Took picture today.


----------



## Fishnugget

Nice Ward! your lawn has a nice dark green color!

The Flamingos are a great accent pieces. Once my front lawn gets to its full potential I may sport the flamingos too!


----------



## wardconnor

They really are a nice addition. @Ware was the one who turned me onto them.

It is quite weird with the lawn... I cut it at .5 and it looks yellowish in places... then 2 days later it is green. Then I come along and cut off all the green. Maybe the lawn is telling me to raise the HOC.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

wardconnor said:


> They really are a nice addition. @Ware was the one who turned me onto them.
> 
> It is quite weird with the lawn... I cut it at .5 and it looks yellowish in places... then 2 days later it is green. Then I come along and cut off all the green. Maybe the lawn is telling me to raise the HOC.


Might be making it work a little harder than it needs to at this point. Why not raise it to 0.625? You know it's thick enough to handle that... plus it'll give you a few days rest


----------



## Fishnugget

I am sure those flamingos make peoples head turn that are driving by. :lol:

I was at 3/4" in my front and cut it down to 1/2". The lawn yellowed a little for about 2 weeks. It started turning green afterwards but really took off when it came time to spray the california blend+iron+pgr. The next day everything got much more green and even greener 3 days later.

I was actually thinking of going down to 3/8" but I want to add some sand to the front first.

Your lawn looks great, especially that birds eye view shot!


----------



## Ware

wardconnor said:


> They really are a nice addition. Ware was the one who turned me onto them...


I think it was the other way around.


----------



## Grass Clippins

Hey Connor! Yard looks great, love the videos.

Brian O.


----------



## Ridgerunner

Grass Clippins said:


> Hey Connor! Yard looks great, love the videos.


 :thumbup: 
What 1/3 rule? Rules don't apply. 
Connor is a true Rebel. No fear. Always going where others fear to tread. It's folks like him from which new innovations spring and old ideas get dispelled.
Enjoying your vids and admire your attitude, give it a shot-anything can be fixed.


----------



## Anthony Drexler

Impressive lawn care, and tons of tips. Thanks for sharing your knowledge, and experience!


----------



## PHXCobra

Ridgerunner said:


> Grass Clippins said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Connor! Yard looks great, love the videos.
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup:
> What 1/3 rule? Rules don't apply.
> Connor is a true Rebel. No fear. Always going where others fear to tread. It's folks like him from which new innovations spring and old ideas get dispelled.
> Enjoying your vids and admire your attitude, give it a shot-anything can be fixed.
Click to expand...

I think the 1/3 rule he used in that video is to leave only 1/3 if the blade attached and hack the rest off. It's a rule I use constantly


----------



## joshuameacham

Hey Connor,

I live in Hyde Park, UT. I am looking to kill my front lawn and start over. It has several patches of pasture grass that I know the only way of getting rid of it is killing it. I am also going to be putting sprinklers in and getting some nice paver paths in as well. So a front lawn overhaul. My question was, what type of grass would you recommend to plant. Is Kentucky bluegrass the go to in our area or do you think there is a better grass to go with.

Thanks,


----------



## wardconnor

joshuameacham said:


> Hey Connor,
> 
> I live in Hyde Park, UT. I am looking to kill my front lawn and start over. It has several patches of pasture grass that I know the only way of getting rid of it is killing it. I am also going to be putting sprinklers in and getting some nice paver paths in as well. So a front lawn overhaul. My question was, what type of grass would you recommend to plant. Is Kentucky bluegrass the go to in our area or do you think there is a better grass to go with.
> 
> Thanks,


Josh

Go to Anderson Seed and Garden. Talk to Mark Anderson. Tell him that I sent you. He has good blends. Tell him that you want "Doug's seed from agrontec." I would get around an 80 20 blend of Kentucky bluegrass and perennial ryegrass. If you are feeling like a kbg purest you could go with his rave 4 blend that has 4 cultivars of kbg. This is what I planted. I later added the perennial ryegrass.

DO NOT get seed with fescue in it unless you are planning on mowing ultra tall. Even with that I wouldn't get fescue.

When you get your seed. Look at the label with your own eyes. Make sure it does not have filler crap in it and that it checks out. That the ratios are correct and that it's kbg and not fescue or fine fescue. Do not let anyone else put the seed down unless you physically see them put your seed in their hopper. You do not want someone sneaking in some crap seed that you do not want.

If you hire a hydroseeder (this is what I did) make him wash the machine first and watch him WITH YOUR two eyes put your seed in his machine.

Do not buy cheap seed from IFA or Cal ranch.


----------



## joshuameacham

This is great. Thank you for the info. I certainly want to make sure that I do it right the first time as I am dealing with all sorts of different grasses in my yard right now and no matter how much work I put into it, it still looks patchy and not good. Is the hydroseeder route the best route to take? Or should I just go for it myself.


----------



## wardconnor

PHXCobra said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grass Clippins said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Connor! Yard looks great, love the videos.
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup:
> What 1/3 rule? Rules don't apply.
> Connor is a true Rebel. No fear. Always going where others fear to tread. It's folks like him from which new innovations spring and old ideas get dispelled.
> Enjoying your vids and admire your attitude, give it a shot-anything can be fixed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think the 1/3 rule he used in that video is to leave only 1/3 if the blade attached and hack the rest off. It's a rule I use constantly
Click to expand...

Thanks guys. Yes I am a rebel. I tend to learn from doing rather than learning from others mistakes. This is a bad quality of mine.

One thing that I do know to be true is that...... Anything with the lawn can be fixed with time, patience, effort, and money. I don't sweat it and I do what I want to do. If that is offensive to others then so be it I guess.


----------



## wardconnor

joshuameacham said:


> This is great. Thank you for the info. I certainly want to make sure that I do it right the first time as I am dealing with all sorts of different grasses in my yard right now and no matter how much work I put into it, it still looks patchy and not good. Is the hydroseeder route the best route to take? Or should I just go for it myself.


One thing that I would do several times before seed down is make certain to fallow the lawn. Several applications of roundup spaced several weeks apart with watering in between. This will help with the future orchard grass.

Hydro seeder? You don't have to but the success rate goes up in my opinion. Reason is that the mulch sticks to the seed and holds it in place better. If you do not then don't forget peat or some kind of mulchy stuff.

I hired a hydroseeder.

Plan on a full 24 months until completely full. It will likely be almost full a great deal of time before 24 months... But completely full then.


----------



## Ridgerunner

@wardconnor


> I don't sweat it and I do what I want to do. If that is offensive to others then so be it I guess.


I think that's an admirable quality. One, I don't possess. I recall watching an interview with some billionaire (don't recall who) and the interviewer asked him what his secrete was to becoming a billionaire. He responded, "I've made three fortunes so far in my lifetime. I lost everything twice. My secrete is not to be afraid to take chances."

Questions: Why did you decide to add rye to your KBG? My local seed source keeps trying to talk me into adding it to mine saying that it will crowd out Poa A. First, have you experienced that? Second, any other advantages you've experienced?


----------



## Grass Clippins

wardconnor said:


> PHXCobra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup:
> What 1/3 rule? Rules don't apply.
> Connor is a true Rebel. No fear. Always going where others fear to tread. It's folks like him from which new innovations spring and old ideas get dispelled.
> Enjoying your vids and admire your attitude, give it a shot-anything can be fixed.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the 1/3 rule he used in that video is to leave only 1/3 if the blade attached and hack the rest off. It's a rule I use constantly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks guys. Yes I am a rebel. I tend to learn from doing rather than learning from others mistakes. This is a bad quality of mine.
> 
> One thing that I do know to be true is that...... Anything with the lawn can be fixed with time, patience, effort, and money. I don't sweat it and I do what I want to do. If that is offensive to others then so be it I guess.
Click to expand...

And if it's a total loss you could always rebuild it to USGA standards....


----------



## g-man

Ha! I just saw your scalping video. Always trying to copy Ware and the Bermuda guys.

It will recover, but it needs water. I scalped my neighbor side of the yard and it recovered.


----------



## wardconnor

5/8"


----------



## pennstater2005

@wardconnor

As always, looking like the LOTM.


----------



## wardconnor

g-man said:


> Ha! I just saw your scalping video. Always trying to copy Ware and the Bermuda guys.
> 
> It will recover, but it needs water. I scalped my neighbor side of the yard and it recovered.


I secretly want my lawn to look like @Ware lawn. I just don't want that weed imitation stuff.


----------



## wardconnor

Ridgerunner said:


> Questions: Why did you decide to add rye to your KBG? My local seed source keeps trying to talk me into adding it to mine saying that it will crowd out Poa A. First, have you experienced that? Second, any other advantages you've experienced?


I am so sorry for my late reply. I have been thinking about what I wanted to say and the reason that I did indeed sow PRG into my KBG.

I was never on any public sites talking about lawns and I did not watch YT videos about grass before I put in my yard. I just knew that I wanted a pure Kentucky Bluegrass Lawn. I did not seek out the right seed or an elite variety. I just knew that I wanted quality seed and that I wanted it to be all KBG. I got with my local garden center and they sold me some good seed from a quality source. They guy I bought it from is a seed nerd. I was happy with the blend. I settled on 4 varieties of KBG. I have never heard of what I bought even to this day.

Once I started to get geeked out on the lawn I was talking to my brother that was advocating me adding a bunch of different varieties such a creeping red fecuse, rye, and fescue. I had resolved to add creeping red. He had a tight low lawn that was very nice. He started with all bent then started sowing in ALL cool season grasses because he had a lot of disease problems with the bent. He lived in Portland OR so there was a lot of rain and wet conditions.

I went to a garden open house where that grass seed salesman was there promoting his seed. There were other vendors there but I wanted to talk grass. At that time I was mowing with my greens mower and it was looking good. I expressed to him my desire to add creeping red, mow low, and have a striped lawn. He strongly advised against creeping red. I am so glad that I did not go with that seed. He told me to go with rye grass because it is pretty and that it stripes amazing. I believed him because he had been in the seed industry for like 30 years.

I thought a lot about that conversation I had with him. I never wanted to contaminate my pure KBG but I wanted sweet looking stripes. I was so hesitant to contaminate my KBG but it was looking a little sluggish and I wanted to try it out. I figured that if it all goes wrong I could always renovate. I was really worried that it would look patchy.

I went for it and I LOVED it. I love how fast it comes up and the color, touch, and feel of the PRG. It is amazing and is beautiful grass. It stripes amazing and it shines. I am very happy with the results and I am glad that I did it.

I am actually considering a renovation to a KBG monostand. It is a bold move but I am seriously thinking about it. If I was to do it all over again, which I might, I would likely not sow in the PRG into a monostand. All of this is knowledge that I have gained since joining ATY/TLF. I am pretty sure I sowed the PRG before I jumped into TLF.

So there it is. That is why I did it. I am happy with it and I LOVE it. Would I recommend it? YES I would.

I have a little bit of poa, but I do have it. I dont know if it crowds out poa or not. A definite advantage is the beautiful look. It really is nice looking. Ask @Ware or Simon... I can not think of his username. The fella in Australia or New Zealand. They will both tell you that it is beautiful grass and they are bermuda guys.

Let me know if you have other questions.


----------



## Ridgerunner

Thanks Connor.
My local source didn't say why/how PRG would reduce Poa A or bentgrass, I'm guessing maybe PRG's allelopathy characteristics? I too hate to "contaminate" my pure KBG stand with PRG, but I'm even more concerned with any difference in turf appearance (e.g. does PRG look hairy etc.) when cut high (I prefer high cut). As you cut low, I suppose you can't comment on that.
Your brother is the first I've heard of who had a bentgrass (sure there are others, just never seen anyone with one.) lawn. Interesting.


----------



## g-man

@Ridgerunner there is a bent lawn in this thread: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=3240


----------



## g-man

Connor, I just saw your video of tree cutting and was expecting an image from up in the ladder of that lawn.  where is it?


----------



## wardconnor

g-man said:


> Connor, I just saw your video of tree cutting and was expecting an image from up in the ladder of that lawn.  where is it?


I was not too focused on the lawn when I was up on the second to the last rung on that ladder. I was more so focused on not dying at that moment. The ladder is a 24 footer so I figure I was up about 23 or so ft off the ground. It was not pleasant.

I guess I will have to get the ladder back out.

I plan to mow tonight so maybe I can get that done.


----------



## g-man

Keep it safe. It will be hard to mow the lawn with a broken limb. Maybe a long cellphone stick might be better. Like using a painting rod.


----------



## JCTaylor

That would be a cool overview.


----------



## wardconnor

@g-man

Here ya go


----------



## g-man

That looks awesome.


----------



## alpine0000

Man, Connor... You're killing it. Every time I think my lawn is starting to look "ok", I see a pic of yours again and realize I'm not even close. Good work.


----------



## JCTaylor

I could work all day every day and never feel like I have a lawn that good. Way to go man. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Wow, great pic Connor. Were you wearing a climbing harness?


----------



## Ridgerunner

Holy Cow! I believe that's called a "widow maker." I fear one of these days you're gonna shoot an eye out.
@wardconnor Does your Will instruct to wife to post your final video? :shock:
Great vid tho, Keep them commin'. :thumbup:


----------



## Grass Clippins

@Ridgerunner That nice flat lawn will make for good helipad when the medevac chopper needs to swoop in for a pickup.


----------



## wardconnor

June 7, 2018


----------



## JCTaylor

@wardconnor Looking good sir! I was wondering what kind of fertilizer you put on that upper lip to grow that awesome mustache? :thumbup:


----------



## wardconnor

JCTaylor said:


> @wardconnor Looking good sir! I was wondering what kind of fertilizer you put on that upper lip to grow that awesome mustache? :thumbup:


This is the stuff that I use. It is some good stuff.


----------



## joshuameacham

Hey Connor it's me again. I had a question about where to find some dang milorganite in this valley. I went to Lowe's and they had one bag torn and I asked if they had more but they didn't. I'm having a hard time finding it. Everyone is talking about it's mystical powers that I desire to use it and see for myself.


----------



## wardconnor

joshuameacham said:


> Hey Connor it's me again. I had a question about where to find some dang milorganite in this valley. I went to Lowe's and they had one bag torn and I asked if they had more but they didn't. I'm having a hard time finding it. Everyone is talking about it's mystical powers that I desire to use it and see for myself.


Bomgars in Preston Idaho or soda springs. Call before you go to make sure they have it. It is about 8 or 9 dollars.

It is very difficult to get here. Not sure why. Check Walmart. I have seen it there. It is expensive there.


----------



## JCTaylor

@wardconnor I got some of that facial fertilizer you mentioned but I think I went too cowboy. Do you have a reel low razor recommendation?


----------



## dfw_pilot

Yes


----------



## wardconnor

JCTaylor said:


> @wardconnor I got some of that facial fertilizer you mentioned but I think I went too cowboy. Do you have a reel low razor recommendation?


Lol. OK you've done good work so far this point. You are almost there.

So yes... You will need that fert that I recommend.

OK so now you are to the point where 99% of most everyone chickens out. All you need to do now is shave EVERYTHING off other than what is above your upper lip. It is easy to do. Most guys are just too chicken to do it. Draw an imaginary vertical line from the corner or you mouth up towards your eyes. Everything not in that section that is above your upper lip needs to go. It's quite easy.

Now your willpower will be tested. I trust that you will press forward and conquer your social fears. Do not give into peer pressure.

Once that is all done then you'll want to use the stuff I recommended in conjunction with a hot hair dryer.

I promise that you will not regret it.


----------



## LIgrass

Ridgerunner said:


> Holy Cow! I believe that's called a "widow maker." I fear one of these days you're gonna shoot an eye out.
> @wardconnor Does your Will instruct to wife to post your final video? :shock:
> Great vid tho, Keep them commin'. :thumbup:


Damn that was crazy Connor. I do crazy stuff like that too but this tops anything I've done. I once cut a big oak branch like that and the thing swung so hard thank God not in my direction. I've learned not to mess with big branches while on a ladder ever again. Edit- the lawn's looking great too! I'm convinced though that you have mostly KBG from seeing more of your videos. Also how did those swirl/circular pattern stripes get in the previous pic? Was that on purpose? It looks pretty cool.


----------



## wardconnor

@LIgrass

Yeah. If that happens again I will likely cut the whole tree down. All is good because no one was injured.

Yes I mowed a bullseye that started in the corner. It did not look too good in my opinion so I did not share it.

Here it is on the same night I cut it.


----------



## wardconnor

6/14/18

5/8"


----------



## gregonfire

Looks great as always, Connor. Nice work


----------



## adgattoni

@wardconnor Why no flamingos this year?


----------



## pennstater2005

wardconnor said:


> 6/14/18
> 
> 5/8"


Do you ever pitch or putt on that lawn?


----------



## wardconnor

@adgattoni The Flamingos have made an appearance in 2018. They are hiding in my garage right now because I keep forgetting to put them back out. I was taking them down to spray and to mow and then I keep forgetting to put them back in their rightful habitat. That WILL happen today.

@pennstater2005 No I never pitch or putt. I do not own any clubs and have never played golf. I do LOVE to watch the pros play on TV (US Open) but have never played. I did go to the driving range once and was terrible. I had fun but I was very bad. That was like 15 years ago so maybe I will give it another go.


----------



## pennstater2005

@wardconnor If it's been 15 years you might not want to do that on your lawn :lol: You know......divots and all.....


----------



## Grass Clippins

wardconnor said:


> @adgattoni The Flamingos have made an appearance in 2018. They are hiding in my garage right now because I keep forgetting to put them back out. I was taking them down to spray and to mow and then I keep forgetting to put them back in their rightful habitat. That WILL happen today.


Excellent...excellent. Make sure you wear durable closed toe footwear, preferably steel toe footwear, when you stake those pigeons down. Stake'm down good so they don't fly away. Safety first. Good luck. :thumbup:


----------



## alpine0000

wardconnor said:


> June 7, 2018


Amazing.


----------



## wardconnor

I did some more mowing last night.
My PGR has worn off.


----------



## ericgautier

Did you have a few drinks in ya? LOL.. j/k. Looks awesome!


----------



## jessehurlburt

I can hear it already in the YT vid- "Today I made some cool wavy stripes because I felt like it and I do what I want."

Looks amazing Connor!


----------



## wardconnor

Canada Day 🍁

Shout out to all our Canadian friends

July 1st 2018

5/8"


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Just awesome @wardconnor. I think you should win LOTM again. :lol:


----------



## Shindoman

wardconnor said:


> Canada Day 🍁
> 
> Shout out to all our Canadian friends
> 
> July 1st 2018
> 
> 5/8"


Thank You, Happy Birthday to us!


----------



## g-man

Yo dog, you found a slug!

I had to rescue this from page 3. No new pictures?


----------



## wardconnor

Yeah.. I have some.. I have just been bad... no other way to put it. I will get onto updating my thread.


----------



## wardconnor

I demoed these Allett mowers yesterday. Some awesome stuff.

Those are some nice mowers. That turf rake... cool item.


----------



## g-man

More important than the allett, what happen to the mustache?


----------



## Robberthoffman

g-man said:


> More important than the allett, what happen to the mustache?


Its gone  it's time for a new logo on your videos :lol:


----------



## JDgreen18

You reel mowed your mustache lmao


----------



## NoslracNevok

I've been looking for electric reel mowers, glad you shared this. (their site has corded and battery powered, no more tedious ICE for me) I'm curious as to the shipping cost or any other issues with a UK company. I don't know the price of the Swardman Electra, but I bet it at least double that of the Allett equivalent.


----------



## Shindoman

wardconnor said:


> I demoed these Allett mowers yesterday. Some awesome stuff.
> 
> Those are some nice mowers. That turf rake... cool item.


Tell us your impressions of them. I'm interested in the C20. But I know the pricetag is huge!


----------



## SGrabs33

NoslracNevok said:


> I've been looking for electric reel mowers, glad you shared this (their site has corded and battery powered, no more tedious IBE for me) I'm curious as to the shipping cost or any other issues with a UK company. I don't know the price of the Swardman Electra, but I bet it at least double that of the Allett equivalent.


There are currently many more US dealers of the Allett so I think it has little to no shipping issues.

@wardconnor I hope you will feature those in a new video. I know the company has been around for a while but I always love seeing any REEL mower demo.


----------



## g-man

I think they need to change their business model. They need to sell these online instead of forcing folks to enter info for an "enquiry".


----------



## ABC123

g-man said:


> More important than the allett, what happen to the mustache?


Looks like the rebel is at it again! Broke the 1/3rd rule too


----------



## wardconnor

g-man said:


> More important than the allett, what happen to the mustache?


What can I say other than....."All good things come to an end"

And then they return.


----------



## wardconnor

NoslracNevok said:


> I've been looking for electric reel mowers, glad you shared this. (their site has corded and battery powered, no more tedious ICE for me) I'm curious as to the shipping cost or any other issues with a UK company. I don't know the price of the Swardman Electra, but I bet it at least double that of the Allett equivalent.


The mowers are here in the states. No shipping from the UK

Call or text my guy Jeff at +1 (541) 409-5432 or look him up at https://empireturfequipment.com/

He is one of 2 guys here in the US that has become an Allett dealer.

The battery operated mower was the only one that I did not try. All the other ones I was very satisfied with.


----------



## wardconnor

SGrabs33 said:


> NoslracNevok said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been looking for electric reel mowers, glad you shared this (their site has corded and battery powered, no more tedious IBE for me) I'm curious as to the shipping cost or any other issues with a UK company. I don't know the price of the Swardman Electra, but I bet it at least double that of the Allett equivalent.
> 
> 
> 
> There are currently many more US dealers of the Allett so I think it has little to no shipping issues.
> 
> @wardconnor I hope you will feature those in a new video. I know the company has been around for a while but I always love seeing any REEL mower demo.
Click to expand...

I videoed the demo.. I plan to make a video. I really liked the machines alot.


----------



## wardconnor

I started an on turf exercise program for those who need some exercise.


----------



## pennstater2005

wardconnor said:


> I started an on turf exercise program for those who need some exercise.


If that's all I have to do I'm in.


----------



## wardconnor

@pennstater2005 
Yeah.. its a simple program


----------



## wardconnor

So who does not love a big old pile of sand?

I know I do

15 tons


----------



## adgattoni

wardconnor said:


> So who does not love a big old pile of sand?
> 
> I know I do
> 
> 15 tons


OH YEEEAHHHH


----------



## Shindoman

What type of sand do you use? I use river sand as it drains better than crusher sand. We get a lot of rain.


----------



## wardconnor

Shindoman said:


> What type of sand do you use? I use river sand as it drains better than crusher sand. We get a lot of rain.


It is basically river sand. They mine it right next to a river. It works well for me.​


----------



## NoslracNevok

You level fifteen tons, what do you get
A silky smooth lawn, zero regret.


----------



## TheTurfTamer

0.2 MB I+do+love+the+sand+memes+_d9da79bb23380000b9257f35a8e0393e.jpg Check Error 


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Grass Clippins

Hey Connor, ran across this video and thought you might find it useful in designing your leveling broom. It's interesting how they put the brooms at a 45 degree angle.

https://youtu.be/NyGPKLsQ2Xo


----------



## wardconnor

Aawickham78 said:


> 0.2 MB I+do+love+the+sand+memes+_d9da79bb23380000b9257f35a8e0393e.jpg Check Error
> 
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


ha ha .. This is so good.


----------



## wardconnor

Grass Clippins said:


> Hey Connor, ran across this video and thought you might find it useful in designing your leveling broom. It's interesting how they put the brooms at a 45 degree angle.


Holy crap... I need that


----------



## ABC123

You could probably make a system like that for under a riding mower.


----------



## wardconnor

Pic taken 9/18/18

.500


----------



## wardconnor

June 2, 2018

.625


----------



## alpine0000

Connor, we all have a man-crush on you.

Just wanted you to know...


----------



## Green

Holding strong...looks about as good as it could.


----------



## wardconnor

Yes it does look nice in that pic. Unfortunately, that pic was taken in June,


----------



## Green

wardconnor said:


> Yes it does look nice in that pic. Unfortunately, that pic was taken in June,


Well, that was one great June!


----------



## Pete1313

Awesome as always @wardconnor!.. I have to ask though, why a pic of June 2nd on November 5th? Maybe a pic to remember all the fun you had growing grass this year as the snow is around the corner?


----------



## piotrkol

I think it's that time of the year, where us cool season guys will have nothing better to do but post photos from the summer. I think it's ok, I like going through old photos in winter and will probably post a few in my own journal as well


----------



## Grass Clippins

piotrkol said:


> I think it's that time of the year, where us cool season guys will have nothing better to do but post photos from the summer. I think it's ok, I like going through old photos in winter and will probably post a few in my own journal as well


That would be a good "Before" picture for the upcoming renovation. :gum:


----------



## wardconnor

@Pete1313

Reminiscing. I was looking through old photos on my phone and liked that one. I realized that I have been terrible about updating my journal so i decided to post something from the summer. Just like everything in social media, I only want to post the best. 

At this point in time my lawn is basically done. I may go over it another time with the rotary mower just to clean it up a bit and vacuum up all the leaves. Then one last app of N and it will be done for the year. 2018 was a fun year for sure for me. Whats next you ask? 2019


----------



## wardconnor

https://youtu.be/zV8yjSAAaA8


----------



## Zoysiaguy

wardconnor said:


> June 2, 2018
> 
> .625


This is good.
I thought I was the only one who took pictures of my lawn while I'm on the roof lol


----------



## jabopy

A long time ago I was working on a neighbors roof, I took my camera up so I could take pictures of my property. Loads of snaps done, on the way down after finishing the job the camera only crashed to the ground . Never got chance again. Keep on the great work Connor!!!


----------



## jdpber

@wardconnor When are you going to put a detailed report on the 3100D? I hate you with jealousy! I want one so bad for my acre+ of bermuda.


----------



## wardconnor

jdpber said:


> @wardconnor When are you going to put a detailed report on the 3100D? I hate you with jealousy! I want one so bad for my acre+ of bermuda.


that is a good question. I need to drive it first to really see how I like it.


----------



## wardconnor

I took this picture last night. Mowed this with a Toro Greensmaster 1600 with an 8 blade reel.

I will not likely look like this for too much longer. I may have other plans.


----------



## g-man

Not first.


----------



## ronjon84790

Looking good :thumbup:

Have you decided on what monostand you are going with?


----------



## wardconnor

@g-man DO NOT poke the bear

@ronjon84790 likely going to be Everest KBG


----------



## ronjon84790

Looking forward to the reno!


----------



## alpine0000

wardconnor said:


> likely going to be Everest KBG


Have patience with that Everest KBG. Mine took foreverrr to fill in. Seeded last August. My lawn didnt look decent until last month, and only because I couldn't take it anymore and over-seeded with Pangea PRG. I had a tough time with Everest KBG. Cant wait to see how yours turns out!


----------



## iowa jim

A mono of mazama would look awesome on your place. Check out the ntep trials on it.


----------



## rob13psu

Nice! Can't wait to see how it turns out.


----------



## NoslracNevok

Mazama you fool! It will be my monostand reno this Sept.

Looking amazing btw, not your body.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

@wardconnor Whats making you lean toward everest? I'm not saying it's a bad choice or anything I'm just curious why you wanted it over others?


----------



## wardconnor

SNOWBOB11 said:


> @wardconnor Whats making you lean toward everest? I'm not saying it's a bad choice or anything I'm just curious why you wanted it over others?


No real reason other than its an elite seed and is super dark green. good for mowing low.

And..... someone talked me into it and I am a sucker for a good sales pitch.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

wardconnor said:


> SNOWBOB11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @wardconnor Whats making you lean toward everest? I'm not saying it's a bad choice or anything I'm just curious why you wanted it over others?
> 
> 
> 
> No real reason other than its an elite seed and is super dark green. good for mowing low.
> 
> And..... someone talked me into it and I am a sucker for a good sales pitch.
Click to expand...

Cool. Should look great if you do go for that. Like a couple others have said you should take a look at mazama too. It's also super dark and good for low mowing.


----------



## Wolverine

test pit with 100% Mazama. It's vertical growth is slower or less than Bewitched or Award. It's horizontal growth is insane. If I was a low mow guy, it would definitely be high on my list.


----------



## ken-n-nancy

wardconnor said:


> I took this picture last night.


That looks awesome! Simply awesome.


----------



## mrbradg

wardconnor said:


> June 2, 2018
> 
> .625


Connor, just want to say this is my dream brother. Wow, just wow. Catching up on all your posts.


----------



## fusebox7

Wolverine said:


> test pit with 100% Mazama. It's vertical growth is slower or less than Bewitched or Award. It's horizontal growth is insane. If I was a low mow guy, it would definitely be high on my list.


I have had the exact opposite experience. Mazama grows very similarly to PRG (clumpy/dense) and very vertical.


----------



## jessehurlburt

I think Connor needs an intervention if he intends to kill that perfect lawn.


----------



## wardconnor

mrbradg said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> 
> June 2, 2018
> 
> .625
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connor, just want to say this is my dream brother. Wow, just wow. Catching up on all your posts.
Click to expand...

you will get there if you keep working at it.


----------



## jabopy

wardconnor said:


> mrbradg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> 
> June 2, 2018
> 
> .625
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connor, just want to say this is my dream brother. Wow, just wow. Catching up on all your posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you will get there if you keep working at it.
Click to expand...

That's a dream to most of us :beer: :beer:


----------



## wardconnor

July 6th 2019

Toro REELMASTER 3100d

8 blade reels


----------



## N LA Hacker

Looks great, Connor. The beds are looking good too.


----------



## enforcerman

Prior to discovering the Lawn Rebel, I had never imagined a community of people who LOVE mowing like I love mowing. I'm not "low," but I can assure you I have the nicest yard in my neighborhood. I find myself paying attention to the tri-plexes mowing at my country club (all toro reelmasters btw) and I REALLY want to ask them to let me mow a little out there  Building a new house next year and I'm gonna go all out on the front yard. Really gonna put ALOT of thought into it. Keep up the awesome posts.


----------



## Ware

enforcerman said:


> Prior to discovering the Lawn Rebel, I had never imagined a community of people who LOVE mowing like I love mowing. I'm not "low," but I can assure you I have the nicest yard in my neighborhood. I find myself paying attention to the tri-plexes mowing at my country club (all toro reelmasters btw) and I REALLY want to ask them to let me mow a little out there  Building a new house next year and I'm gonna go all out on the front yard. Really gonna put ALOT of thought into it. Keep up the awesome posts.


Welcome to TLF! Glad you're here! :thumbup:


----------



## enforcerman

On a side note. Received my awesome shirts today and as I went outside for a Charity Mow, I realized that you need to sell a light colored long sleeve shirt for mowing in 100 degree temperatures. Just a suggestion


----------



## wardconnor

enforcerman said:


> On a side note. Received my awesome shirts today and as I went outside for a Charity Mow, I realized that you need to sell a light colored long sleeve shirt for mowing in 100 degree temperatures. Just a suggestion


Holy crap... A long sleeve in 100? That sounds terrible.

You're right though... I do need to do that.


----------



## wardconnor

An eventful day today.

Woke up to meet a fella in my driveway with this TGM 1600 with a groomer. 1500$ Ohhhhhhhhh yeahhhhhhhhh. 1100 hours or something.










I used this Chapin hand pump sprayer the night before to spray the lawn with gly.










After paying for the new 1600. I went down to the local rental shop and picked me up one of these power rakes. I proceeded to power rake the lawn in 3 directions. After each direction I collected 3 garbage cans full of thatch debris. So incredibly satisfying that is.










After the power raking with the cleanup it became time to do an insurance #sprayjob. I took a leap of faith and used my daily driver sprayer to spray gly. This was a gutsy move. I was not about to use the hand pump spray can again for 8000 ft because it took forever the night before. Running gly in my daily driver could be dangerous... Time will tell.










After the spray I did about a 10 rinse clean up on the sprayer. I decided to use some dawn dish soap as well to clean the tank and possibly break some surface tension. Even after the cleanup I am still concerned with the gly in the tank.










Tomorrow

Tenacity as a pre emergent 
Humic acid application 
Air8 app 
Micro green app 
RGS app 
All tank mixed together

App of hydratain 
Starter fert 
Seed down 
Roll seed 
Water


----------



## cnet24




----------



## rob13psu

Here we go! Can't wait to see the new lawn.


----------



## tcorbitt20

8000 sq ft. So the open corner is the only section you're going to reno, I'm assuming?


----------



## Stuofsci02

I think you will be fine with the glyphosate in your tank sprayer.. sounds like you did a good clean out...


----------



## Grass Clippins

Did you get a new truck?


----------



## wardconnor

tcorbitt20 said:


> 8000 sq ft. So the open corner is the only section you're going to reno, I'm assuming?


Yes


----------



## wardconnor

Grass Clippins said:


> Did you get a new truck?


Yes


----------



## SNOWBOB11

So the seed is going down before the lawn browns up?


----------



## wardconnor

SNOWBOB11 said:


> So the seed is going down before the lawn browns up?


yes


----------



## SNOWBOB11

wardconnor said:


> SNOWBOB11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the seed is going down before the lawn browns up?
> 
> 
> 
> yes
Click to expand...

You going to answer yes to everyone's questions? Will you give me a million dollars?


----------



## wardconnor

SNOWBOB11 said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SNOWBOB11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the seed is going down before the lawn browns up?
> 
> 
> 
> yes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You going to answer yes to everyone's questions? Will you give me a million dollars?
Click to expand...

Yes... where do I send the oversized check?


----------



## SNOWBOB11

wardconnor said:


> SNOWBOB11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes
> 
> 
> 
> You going to answer yes to everyone's questions? Will you give me a million dollars?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes... where do I send the oversized check?
Click to expand...

:rofl: :lol:


----------



## Harts

This is going to be fun!


----------



## g-man

For those reading, the lawn rebel is doing a different style of renovation. If you have a leveled lawn, without weeds you can do gly and seed after removing the thatch. The lawn will die as the new seed germinate. The key is to ensure the gly is applied without missing a spot.


----------



## Shindoman

g-man said:


> For those reading, the lawn rebel is doing a different style of renovation. If you have a leveled lawn, without weeds you can do gly and seed after removing the thatch. The lawn will die as the new seed germinate. The key is to ensure the gly is applied without missing a spot.


So no topdress? Just drop seed onto the freshly thatched lawn and rake over?


----------



## SpiveyJr

And here I was about to hop in my car with sod cutter and trailer in tow to give that lawn a new home to the less fortunate (me).

I can't wait for seed season to be in full force. It brings out the best in lawn porn.


----------



## ronjon84790

@wardconnor 
When are you going to sell your old Toro 1600? You should bring it to St George next time you visit your brother and I'll buy it off you.


----------



## g-man

@Shindoman If you have irrigation and can keep the soil moist, there is no real need for topdress. Work the seed into the soil and it will be fine.


----------



## wardconnor

ronjon84790 said:


> @wardconnor
> When are you going to sell your old Toro 1600? You should bring it to St George next time you visit your brother and I'll buy it off you.


I have 2 1600s for sale acutally.


----------



## ronjon84790

wardconnor said:


> ronjon84790 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @wardconnor
> When are you going to sell your old Toro 1600? You should bring it to St George next time you visit your brother and I'll buy it off you.
> 
> 
> 
> I have 2 1600s for sale acutally.
Click to expand...

How much?


----------



## Ballistic

Cant wait to watch the progress of this, hopefully you got the time lapse figured out for your camera.


----------



## wardconnor

@ronjon84790 1150


----------



## zeus201

look forward to the reno!


----------



## Shindoman

I'm curious about the start date of your reno. Seed down in the middle of July? 
I know you are at a fairly high elevation but do you not have hot summer weather coming yet?


----------



## dmouw

maybe I missed it but why the reno? is the goal just a different KBG variety? Excited for videos regardless of the reason


----------



## enforcerman

wardconnor said:


> enforcerman said:
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note. Received my awesome shirts today and as I went outside for a Charity Mow, I realized that you need to sell a light colored long sleeve shirt for mowing in 100 degree temperatures. Just a suggestion
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap... A long sleeve in 100? That sounds terrible.
> 
> You're right though... I do need to do that.
Click to expand...

Long sleeves down here is a must when you are outside doing yard work. Needs to be the type of fabric that breaths, kinda like the solar sleeves or sports shirt. I'd buy one


----------



## wardconnor

It's been way too long but this is what I did last night.

This is a mix of Everest Kentucky Bluegrass and the 5 Iron PRG blend from United Seeds.

Cut at .625" with a Toro Reelmaster 3100d

When the lawn looks like that, mowing it is so much fun


----------



## enforcerman

Looking amazing. And damn copy cat neighbors!


----------



## JerseyGreens

wardconnor said:


> It's been way too long but this is what I did last night.
> 
> This is a mix of Everest Kentucky Bluegrass and the 5 Iron PRG blend from United Seeds.
> 
> Cut at .625" with a Toro Reelmaster 3100d
> 
> When the lawn looks like that, mowing it is so much fun


Looks amazing!!

Nothing stripes better than an Elite PRG/KBG lawn mix...this makes me wish I had some sissygrass in my lawn!


----------



## JDgreen18

@JerseyGreens I was thinking the same thing lol...hmmm should I add this to my kbg reno coming up. Really does look fantastic


----------



## wardconnor

JDgreen18 said:


> @JerseyGreens I was thinking the same thing lol...hmmm should I add this to my kbg reno coming up. Really does look fantastic


You really won't be disappointed


----------



## JDgreen18

wardconnor said:


> JDgreen18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @JerseyGreens I was thinking the same thing lol...hmmm should I add this to my kbg reno coming up. Really does look fantastic
> 
> 
> 
> You really won't be disappointed
Click to expand...

Did you originally do a mono of Everest then overseed with 5Iron? If so if you were to do over again would you mix these two from the start?


----------



## Stuofsci02

Looks great! Nice to see you posting in your journal again!


----------



## JerseyGreens

Stuofsci02 said:


> Looks great! Nice to see you posting in your journal again!


Stu, mistake us if I'm wrong but you have PRG in with your KBG lawn in the front, correct?

You two guys are about to turn the KBG Monostands out there into KBG+PRG mixes :lol:


----------



## Babameca

Can't beat a high end cultivars mix of KBG and PRG...Your edging though... :lol:


----------



## doverosx

wardconnor said:


> It's been way too long but this is what I did last night.
> 
> This is a mix of Everest Kentucky Bluegrass and the 5 Iron PRG blend from United Seeds.
> 
> Cut at .625" with a Toro Reelmaster 3100d
> 
> When the lawn looks like that, mowing it is so much fun


Someone is back to grab LOTM!


----------



## wardconnor

enforcerman said:


> Looking amazing. And damn copy cat neighbors!


Its true... they are butt holes


----------



## wardconnor

JDgreen18 said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JDgreen18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @JerseyGreens I was thinking the same thing lol...hmmm should I add this to my kbg reno coming up. Really does look fantastic
> 
> 
> 
> You really won't be disappointed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did you originally do a mono of Everest then overseed with 5Iron? If so if you were to do over again would you mix these two from the start?
Click to expand...

This is so hard to say. I am not sure that I would go from the start. I think that I would do it the same way that I did it with the mono first. Only reason that I say that is because I worry if the blue would even come in if I started with a mix at first.


----------



## jdpber

You have a dirt patch by that irrigation valve box. Come on man!


----------



## Stuofsci02

JerseyGreens said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great! Nice to see you posting in your journal again!
> 
> 
> 
> Stu, mistake us if I'm wrong but you have PRG in with your KBG lawn in the front, correct?
> 
> You two guys are about to turn the KBG Monostands out there into KBG+PRG mixes :lol:
Click to expand...

Yep I have overseeded with Champion GQ. But today the gly went down and my Award mono stand is 4 weeks away.


----------



## wardconnor

Stuofsci02 said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great! Nice to see you posting in your journal again!
> 
> 
> 
> Stu, mistake us if I'm wrong but you have PRG in with your KBG lawn in the front, correct?
> 
> You two guys are about to turn the KBG Monostands out there into KBG+PRG mixes :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep I have overseeded with Champion GQ. But today the gly went down and my Award mono stand is 4 weeks away.
Click to expand...

good boy. this is what I want to do again so badly


----------



## Harts

Looks great. I'm looking to do an Everest mono next Fall on my front 10.5k. I've been tempted to add PRG into the fold at some point in the future.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Harts said:


> Looks great. I'm looking to do an Everest mono next Fall on my front 10.5k. I've been tempted to add PRG into the fold at some point in the future.


Connor just made this same temptation reel for me...thinking about adding Pangea to my BlueBank mono. Makes me feel so dirty even talking about it :lol: but it feels so good at the same time.


----------



## Stuofsci02

wardconnor said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stu, mistake us if I'm wrong but you have PRG in with your KBG lawn in the front, correct?
> 
> You two guys are about to turn the KBG Monostands out there into KBG+PRG mixes :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep I have overseeded with Champion GQ. But today the gly went down and my Award mono stand is 4 weeks away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> good boy. this is what I want to do again so badly
Click to expand...

You want to do it again?... I thought you were happy with how it was going? I liked the way you did it.. Do the monostand and you can always add prg later.


----------



## wardconnor

Stuofsci02 said:


> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep I have overseeded with Champion GQ. But today the gly went down and my Award mono stand is 4 weeks away.
> 
> 
> 
> good boy. this is what I want to do again so badly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You want to do it again?... I thought you were happy with how it was going? I liked the way you did it.. Do the monostand and you can always add prg later.
Click to expand...

heck yes I want to do it again. I still have light green spots and a ton of poa triv in the lawn that I want to nuke. I personalyl think that I got a tainted bag of seed as it it pretty well all KBG but there are for sure variants in there. I want to nuke starting June 1 and plant july 15th and really kill everything while fallowing.


----------



## doverosx

Agreed. Time to use the g-man approach and water up the weeds then gly them down.


----------



## g-man

He knows about fallowing, but he is a rebel. But this is all talk, we all know that the boss won't let him Reno again.


----------



## Stuofsci02

wardconnor said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> 
> good boy. this is what I want to do again so badly
> 
> 
> 
> You want to do it again?... I thought you were happy with how it was going? I liked the way you did it.. Do the monostand and you can always add prg later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> heck yes I want to do it again. I still have light green spots and a ton of poa triv in the lawn that I want to nuke. I personalyl think that I got a tainted bag of seed as it it pretty well all KBG but there are for sure variants in there. I want to nuke starting June 1 and plant july 15th and really kill everything while fallowing.
Click to expand...

Yeah... You "hot swapped" last time... Time to fallow to make sure you got it all. After you see how sweet my Award monostand looks, don't be getting any ideas about switching away from Everest......


----------



## JerseyGreens

Gut tells me he renos with a KBG/PRG mix, or, renos a KBG monostand initially and sows in PRG in the later years.


----------



## doverosx

g-man said:


> He knows about fallowing, but he is a rebel. But this is all talk, we all know that the boss won't let him Reno again.


I'm here because the rebel doesn't fAllow rules but ends up with excellent results anyway.


----------



## wardconnor

g-man said:


> He knows about fallowing, but he is a rebel. But this is all talk, we all know that the boss won't let him Reno again.


Dont get smart with me here PAL..... I guess we shall see whos the REAL BOSS here wont we.

Better watch your mouth there OR ELSE


----------



## wardconnor

Ok here folks. These are taken here this month.. The month of July 2021

My growing season here is very short. I literally live in the mountains. I am way high up in elevation and I only have about a month left until I start to swing downwards. Sad I know but its just the case. My summer is most of your guys spring. My lawn gets into prime time and then leaves as fast as it came.










This pic above has relation to a mass giveaway that I am doing. Likely wont be shipping the big-ticket items across borderlines because whoever is in charge of the fees are buttheads and charge way too much.

Here are some more for you.




























I love me some good Dahlias. Enjoy

Cornel










Myrtles Folly










LIttle Scottie










B-Man










Coral Mystery










Caitlins Joy


----------



## cnet24

Love me a treeless property. Looks great!


----------



## BoostedFools

Looks great Connor! Enjoy your prime time!


----------



## RayTL

Fantastic, hard work paying off @wardconnor


----------



## dawk

@wardconnor So what are you going to seed now that you've burned and scalped that thing down?


----------



## ABC123

i really really hope to see a bewitched monostand, but im kinda positive hes going to plant a 3 way PRG, nothing like overseeding and letting the hormones of ryegrass inhibiting growth.


----------



## wardconnor

dawk said:


> @wardconnor So what are you going to seed now that you've burned and scalped that thing down?


Doing everest again.


----------



## Hawkeye_311

wardconnor said:


> dawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> @wardconnor So what are you going to seed now that you've burned and scalped that thing down?
> 
> 
> 
> Doing everest again.
Click to expand...

Any 5-Iron PRG in the mix or straight everest?


----------

